# 2014 Vic Xmas in July case swap



## Yob

Let's get the ball rolling here, I'll put a tentative hand in the air for the 19 July, might even pull my finger out and bottle something for it.

1: Yob


----------



## Mardoo

I'm in

1. Yob
2. Mardoo


----------



## idzy

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy

EDIT: Yob are you putting hand up to host?


----------



## Yob

Tentative, yet to seek and gain approval as yet, good to get it started though.


----------



## Mardoo

I can bring the three year old to keep your then-18 month old company. Or not.


----------



## Nullnvoid

I would like to come and see what it's all about. Don't have the courage or the skill to bottle anything yet.

Is that still allowed?


----------



## technobabble66

Booyah!! I'm in :super:

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. 


Non-Swap Attendees
1. 



Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. 



What recipe/style are we keen on for brewing - are we going for 500+ IBUs this time (almost seems appropriate if we're brewing at Yob's) or something slightly more sane?
ESB, something malty?
A bit of both worlds - American Brown!


----------



## pedleyr

If we're bringing kids I have a tribe that I can let loose to destroy the host's property and not supervise while I drink to excess. Surely that's ok?


----------



## GrumpyPaul

I'm in - if its held at Yobs it's 5 minutes from home I reckon I wont have any excuse not to turn up this time.

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. GrumpyPaul 


Non-Swap Attendees
1. 



Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2.


----------



## Grainer

Depending upon timing..we could do my place if Yobs falls through

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout


Non-Swap Attendees
1. 



Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L


----------



## Grainer

Nullnvoid said:


> I would like to come and see what it's all about. Don't have the courage or the skill to bottle anything yet.
> 
> Is that still allowed?


Sure .. put urself as a non-swapper...just bring some brews alone to drink and maybe something for the host.


----------



## Yob

Nullnvoid said:


> I would like to come and see what it's all about. Don't have the courage or the skill to bottle anything yet.
> Is that still allowed?


Non swappers are normal, I didn't swap at the last one and my first 2 were kit brews, well received actually, put your name in as a non swapper and change your mind at any point, it's a Damn fine way to get feedback on your brews and great exposure to beers you ordinarily would not brew/drink.. 

I'd be up for a malty brew.. Plenty of time to choose what's brewed on the day


----------



## Grainer

Dark malty .... yummy

I vote for a Gulden Draak clone for the Swap brew ...


----------



## technobabble66

Grainer said:


> Dark malty .... yummy
> 
> I vote for a Gulden Draak clone for the Swap brew ...


10.5% !!! wow 
It looks amazing (plum & cherry flavours!) - i could be tempted to vote for it though to be honest i'd prefer something a fair bit lower in abv%.
I dunno ... it does sound rather good, doesn't it!


----------



## idzy

Yob said:


> Tentative, yet to seek and gain approval as yet, good to get it started though.


Sounds awesome! Well if a plan B is needed and no one puts their hand up, happy to do last minute host again! 



Nullnvoid said:


> I would like to come and see what it's all about. Don't have the courage or the skill to bottle anything yet.
> 
> Is that still allowed?


Absoutely, some would argue it is one of the reasons for an event such as this, catch up with folks and learn from each other. Last one was my first and they well and truly... initiated me...



Grainer said:


> Dark malty .... yummy
> 
> I vote for a Gulden Draak clone for the Swap brew ...


Looks like one for the short-list.


----------



## brouhaha

So... Noob question. How's this whole case swap thing work?


----------



## Yob

Brew a batch and bottle it, bring to the swap day and you get one of everybody else's to take home, so you bring what you want to swap,what you want to drink, what you want feedback on, etc, it's generally a pretty big day with a barbie or two (or a spit) with much discussion about beer and brewing, with x amount brewed on the day as well, last swap we brewed 250(ish) litres of an insane IPA


----------



## brouhaha

I'm so in!

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha


Non-Swap Attendees
1. 



Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L


----------



## Nullnvoid

Swap Attendees[/font][/color]

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha [/font][/color]


Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 



Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L

Well I'm in then. I'll start off as a non swap. I have to try some from my first batch first


----------



## Yob

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha


Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L

Added brouhaha back in


----------



## Nullnvoid

Haha we both replied at near the same time. Then I edited my post to put him in...I think


----------



## Mardoo

How about a Double Imperial Black IPA/Cascadian Dark Ale? Makes sense being at Yob's and all. We could go the three Cascades and maybe some woody/stonefruity hops to highlight the dark malts.

http://byo.com/wheat-beer/item/2013-birth-of-a-new-style-cascadian-dark-ale

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha


Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L


----------



## Yob

Tentative approval...


----------



## Grainer

IPA done last swap..


----------



## Mardoo

Gulden Draak - finished with wine yeast. Interesting. I certainly like the sound of it. Black IPA's are just my fave flave ATM.


----------



## Cocko

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - Kit.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L


----------



## MartinOC

I'm in! Cocko swapping with a KIT?!?!?! Hmmm...maybe that magnificent RIMS has fallen from grace??

How about a dark, heavy Scotch Ale/Porter? I've got a multi-award-winning recipe I'm willing to share & for those fermenting at ambient July temp's, it's perfect for Scotch Ale yeast. The grain-bill would be horrendous, 'though (OG 1092). I could cut it back to something less lethal, or we could do the parti-gyle thing again? It would probably require Relaxed-Brewer's boiler....?

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - Kit.
9. MartinOC


Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20l


----------



## Yob

you going to brew something Martin? :super:

CIAC


----------



## MartinOC

Yob said:


> you going to brew something Martin? :super:
> 
> CIAC


Stranger things have been known to happen, y'know!

BTW, WTF does "CIAC" mean?? Yes, I've DAFS ... :icon_cheers:

Edit: PS - GEFFUKT!


----------



## Cocko

*C*ocko *I*s an *A*mazing *C*haracter...

I am pretty sure.

h34r:


----------



## Darren Hayes

i might might might join this one,, have not brewed for many years though. Will wait n see the numbers. Great to see these events still happen. Involved many years ago and had a ball, I suggest all new and existing brewers get involved, the experience of the darkside is invaluable.
Haysie


----------



## technobabble66

*C*ocko *I*s *A* *C*..t

's a bit 'arsh, ain't it, Yob? h34r:


----------



## Cocko

I'll cut myself a little and maybe cry.. but I will get through.


----------



## MartinOC

At first, I thought it meant *C*ocko *I*s *A* *C*apricorn ('cos they're such absolute Dudds in bed).

Then I wondered how Yob would know.......


----------



## Cocko

I am cash poor... but need hops.

Nuff said.... h34r:


----------



## Yob

technobabble66 said:


> *C*ocko *I*s *A* *C*..t
> 
> 's a bit 'arsh, ain't it, Yob? h34r:


he likes it rough :lol:


----------



## Midnight Brew

Hoping TimT gets in on this cause Im very interested to try your brews.

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - Kit.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew


Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20l


----------



## Wolfman

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - Kit.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20l


----------



## Yob

I hear there's good pizza down the road wolfman


----------



## zeggie

Count me in!

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - Kit.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20l


----------



## Wolfman

Yob said:


> I hear there's good pizza down the road wolfman


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## idzy

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - Kit.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L 
5. Idzy 20L


----------



## Damn

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - Kit.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 25L


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Are we capping the number of swappers?

I just squeezed out enough bottles last time for the swap when we had 21. I usually do 18litre batches ( because its a nice even keg full) if we are going to have more than 20ish swappers I will want to do a proper 23 litre batch.


----------



## Damn

Gulden Draak for me too.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - Kit.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 25L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L


----------



## Camo6

On phone but could someone add me to the swap attendee list. I better get in on it so I can put some faces to the names. And if at Yobs its close to home. Will probably brew an apa or ipa to keep it simple. Cheers.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - Kit.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 25L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L


----------



## Camo6

Cheers Nathan!


----------



## micbrew

yep will be in for this one for sure ..please add me as a swapper ???
cheers mick


----------



## technobabble66

Adding micbrew.
i agree with GP: we might need to cap the swaps soon. I'd suggest an 18-20 cap - it means i'll have ~3 spares to sample myself later.
------------

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast. 
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - Kit.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 25L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L


----------



## Yob

Swap Attendees


1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast. 
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L

Ive seen swaps go up to the 24 mark and been capped there, July is usually the bigger of the swaps.... brew bigger peeps   h34r:

That said, it's early days and some folks will drop off as the time approaches, 20-24 is the golden mark really


----------



## JB

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast. 
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L

Ive seen swaps go up to the 24 mark and been capped there, July is usually the bigger of the swaps.... brew bigger peeps   h34r:

That said, it's early days and some folks will drop off as the time approaches, 20-24 is the golden mark really


----------



## JB

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast. 
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB - IPA or Porter

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L

- Just adding Mick as a cubist


----------



## r055c0

Sweet!!

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast. 
5. GrumpyPaul 
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid 

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L


----------



## MartinOC

OK, so I'm going to ask the next question:

What's the volume limit of what can be brewed? We're up to 220L so far!!


----------



## manticle

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L

Will happily help brew and take a cube if needed but I reckon you guys have got it sussed. Good to see new blood interested in getting amongst it.

May also switch to swapper later but have only just got back into brewing after a few months so I'm concentrating on my own stocks currently. Anyone actually got a recipe for Gulden Draak? Going to need a ton of yeast for that one (good choice though if you can make it work)


----------



## Camo6

I'm pulling out if cocko doesn't wear pants.


(That sounded a lot better in my head)


----------



## Whiteferret

Ok I'm in



Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.


----------



## Yob

He can take it...

Err.. Nope, sounds the same as I thought it.


----------



## Yob

My output can maybe stretch to 100L (depending on gravity) so we'll be looking for another 200L system by the looks of it.. 

No effing oats!!


----------



## technobabble66

If we can get RelaxedBrewer to attend (peer pressure!), & whiteferret brings his gear, I think they both have 200L kettles, so we could probably handle the volume. 
That's boil though. Not sure how we do the mash...


----------



## Mardoo

Yob said:


> My output can maybe stretch to 100L (depending on gravity) so we'll be looking for another 200L system by the looks of it..
> 
> No effing oats!!


A wheaten stout with rye and oats?


----------



## GrumpyPaul

I just had a flash of brilliance... (then the boss said Paul put your pants back on.)

Given that we are 5 months away and already have 20 swappers - rather than cap it what if we split it into two swap groups.

Say we get 30 swappers - we have group A 1 to 15 and group B16 to 30.

If you where keen you could go in both groups and offer up 2 beers and come home with all 30.

To add to the fun on the day attneding swappers from group a and b could "trade" if they wanted a particulr beer out of the other group....

Or am I just being silly???


----------



## manticle

People will drop out Paul. Just have a reserves list - if that blows out to 20-30 as well then maybe two groups but I reckon that idea looks logistically fraught.


----------



## AJ80

Edit: leave pass obtained.



Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 10/20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list


----------



## idzy

Okay guys, with doubts at this stage about whether RB will be around with his system, I have been having a look around for a big kettle solution for us. I know this only solves part of the equation, but managed to pick this up really cheap.

Should be able to have a frame welded up for it (with the help of my brother), but have no idea what size burner it will need. It holds 600 litres, so it should be more than enough for a 260 litre batch, which is our current requirement.

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## Cocko

**** me.


----------



## idzy

Cocko said:


> **** me.


Just fits in the back of the 'Cruiser, it's fairly large :beerbang: :beer:


----------



## idzy

*Swap Attendees*

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80

*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 10/20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list

*Equipment options*
Yob - 100litre system
Idzy - 600litre kettle/frame, will investigate burner


----------



## Camo6

Right guys. Managed to pick this up at a local flea market the other day and the price was too good to deny.




Looks like we've got that burner sorted Idzy. :blink:


----------



## Yob

I doubt it'll fit up the side of the house


----------



## Edak

*Swap Attendees*
1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)

*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 10/20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list

*Equipment options*
Yob - 100litre system
Idzy - 600litre kettle/frame, will investigate burner[/quote]


----------



## idzy

Camo6 said:


> Right guys. Managed to pick this up at a local flea market the other day and the price was too good to deny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burner.jpg
> 
> Looks like we've got that burner sorted Idzy. :blink:


Hahaha! I fell off my chair, you legend, that was a pissa!


----------



## Yob

You'll be right mate, well cap at 24, then as it draws near there will inevitably be a few drop off.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I don't know if I am ready for this, I probably won't ever be.


----------



## Cocko

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I don't know if I am ready for this, I probably won't ever be.


I agree, I am not going if D L3Th is not there.

Your call, bro?


----------



## Yob

Now ya have to lethal, we want to get Cocko drunk and make him pole dance...


----------



## Camo6

Or dance pole. Either way we're winning.


----------



## SmallFry

Yob said:


> make him pole dance...


Something like this?


----------



## Yob

The last time he dressed up for me didn't look anything like that I assure you


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Like this?


----------



## r055c0

Sorry to drag this thread off on a tangent but I've got a question re the case swap, what bottle size is the generally accepted standard for such an event?


----------



## idzy

I believe two stubbies or a long neck was the order of the day last time.


----------



## r055c0

Excellent! Now, back to the pictures of Cocko.


----------



## idzy

ro55c0 said:


> Excellent! Now, back to the pictures of Cocko.


haha, too true, why get it back on topic when there is are virtual scrolling centerfolds of Cocko.


----------



## Cocko

You bunch of carnts.....


Although, this was me leaving the last case swap I attended:

http://assets.explainthisimage.com/hashed_silo_content/silo_content/669/resized/unxplained-photo-1225258439-56582.jpg



Sober.


----------



## Camo6

Where'd you stash a case of longnecks?!


----------



## Black n Tan

*Swap Attendees*
1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)
23. Black n Tan

*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 10/20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list

*Equipment options*
Yob - 100litre system
Idzy - 600litre kettle/frame, will investigate burner[/quote]


----------



## carpedaym

Adding myself as non-swapper. May try to snake my way into the swap once I have some damned beer in the house again, and some folk drop out.

*Swap Attendees*
1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)
23. Black n Tan

*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle
3. CarpeDaym

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 10/20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list

*Equipment options*
Yob - 100litre system
Idzy - 600litre kettle/frame, will investigate burner[/quote]


----------



## RelaxedBrewer

Hey guys, I am in!!!

Probably not going to swap and looks like that is full anyway.

*Swap Attendees*
1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Probably a stout
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)
23. Black n Tan

*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 10/20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer

*Equipment options*
Yob - 100litre system
Idzy - 600litre kettle/frame, will investigate burner
RB- 200litre kettle and 130litre mash tun


----------



## idzy

That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Grainer

SHIAT.. I'm going to have to brew a bigger batch.. Not much time.. may have to sacrifice my robust porter... :unsure:


----------



## Grainer

*Swap Attendees*
1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Robust Porter & Treacle Stout top up if needed...
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)
23. Black n Tan

*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 10/20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer

*Equipment options*
Yob - 100litre system
Idzy - 600litre kettle/frame, will investigate burner
RB- 200litre kettle and 130litre mash tun

Hopefully a robust porter... need to keep 2 bottles for a competition..


----------



## Midnight Brew

Who knows their burners? 

Will this do the job? https://www.auscrown.com.au/page/shop/flypage/product_id/71/a/category/e/stockpotburners


----------



## breakbeer

Shit. Didn't see this thread & it looks like all the swap spots might be taken. Can someone please add me to the list in case others drop out?

I'd like to swap a batch & pitch in for a cube too if possible?

I was thinking of brewing a Chai Milk Stout for the swap


----------



## Midnight Brew

*Swap Attendees*
1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Robust Porter
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)
23. Black n Tan

*Reserves: *
1. Carpedaym ?
2. Relaxed brewer
3. Breakbeer


*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 10/20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer
15. Breakbeer

*Equipment options*
Yob - 100litre system
Idzy - 600litre kettle/frame, will investigate burner
RB- 200litre kettle and 130litre mash tun


----------



## Yob

:blink: :lol:

phark... this is gunne be epic

will need gas fired systems me thinks, lets also be heading for single infusion systems if we can, I rekon we are headed for trouble if we dont keep it simple.


----------



## Mardoo

Triple decoction!!!


----------



## idzy

*Swap Attendees*
1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Robust Porter
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)
23. Black n Tan

*Reserves: *
1. Carpedaym ?
2. Relaxed brewer
3. Breakbeer


*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L

*Total: 300 litres*

*Equipment options*
*Confirmed:*
Yob - 100 litre system
RB - 200 litre kettle and 130 litre mash tun
Idzy - 600 litre kettle and 200 litre mash tun
*Still needed:*
Gas powered HLTs


----------



## idzy

Midnight Brew said:


> Who knows their burners?
> 
> Will this do the job? https://www.auscrown.com.au/page/shop/flypage/product_id/71/a/category/e/stockpotburners


Bit too cost prohibitive for a ghetto system me thinks.


----------



## Midnight Brew

idzy said:


> Bit too cost prohibitive for a ghetto system me thinks.


No need to worry about cost as its my burner. Just offering it up for the day if it will do the job.


----------



## Whiteferret

I can bring my 32 jet mongolian and even the 200L drum if we need it.


----------



## idzy

Midnight Brew said:


> No need to worry about cost as its my burner. Just offering it up for the day if it will do the job.





whiteferret said:


> I can bring my 32 jet mongolian and even the 200L drum if we need it.


Thanks boys, I think we will need all the gas-power we can get, either way we can't get around the fact we will have 300 litres of sparge water to heat


----------



## idzy

*Swap Attendees*
1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Robust Porter
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)
23. Black n Tan

*Reserves: *
1. Carpedaym ?
2. Relaxed brewer
3. Breakbeer


*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L

*Total: 300 litres*

*Equipment options*
*Confirmed:*
Yob - 100 litre system
RB - 200 litre kettle and 130 litre mash tun
Idzy - 600 litre kettle and 200 litre mash tun
Midnight Brew - High Pressure Stockpot Burner - HP200LPWF
whiteferret - 32 jet mongolian burner and 200L drum if we need it.
*Still needed:*
Gas powered HLTs


----------



## MartinOC

I can provide 2 x 4-ring burners, an 80L boiler/HLT & a pump/hoses if we need to transfer stuff around (cam-locks fitted).


----------



## Edak

I have a 23 litre system... LOL!


----------



## Grainer

Robust Porter bottled today..


----------



## Midnight Brew

Would it be too optimistic to put myself down as a potential cube. Im at the bottom of a long list but depending how the day goes it could be very achievable. Anyway thats not whats important on the day to me anyway, Im just there to have a good chat and talk all things brewing / and or eat what ever is in front of me.


----------



## JB

Edak said:


> I have a 23 litre system... LOL!


hahaha, I'm in the same boat. In awe of all this large scale gear


----------



## Mardoo

Can provide a next-to-biggest Rambo if needed. She puts out. A lot of heat.


----------



## Yob

@WF..might be a suitable hlt for all the MT's for water consistency and then one of the kettles?

Chuck yourself in Midnightbrew, best to get a total number and sort the recipe and ingredients out from there.

What's a lazy 300l on a swap day... What could possibly go wrong


----------



## Midnight Brew

*Swap Attendees*
1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Robust Porter
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)
23. Black n Tan

*Reserves: *
1. Carpedaym ?
2. Relaxed brewer
3. Breakbeer


*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L

*Total: 320 litres*

*Equipment options*
*Confirmed:*
Yob - 100 litre system
RB - 200 litre kettle and 130 litre mash tun
Idzy - 600 litre kettle and 200 litre mash tun
Midnight Brew - High Pressure Stockpot Burner - HP200LPWF
whiteferret - 32 jet mongolian burner and 200L drum if we need it.
*Still needed:*
Gas powered HLTs


----------



## New_guy

Keen to get in on this malarkey, won't be able to commit a brew but I can put my hand up to knock up a batch of slow roasted pulled pork tacos if people are keen


----------



## Grainer

*Swap Attendees*
1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)
23. Black n Tan

*Reserves:*
1. Carpedaym ?
2. Relaxed brewer
3. Breakbeer


*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L

*Total: 320 litres*

*Equipment options*
*Confirmed:*
Yob - 100 litre system
RB - 200 litre kettle and 130 litre mash tun
Idzy - 600 litre kettle and 200 litre mash tun
Midnight Brew - High Pressure Stockpot Burner - HP200LPWF
whiteferret - 32 jet mongolian burner and 200L drum if we need it.
*Still needed:*
Gas powered HLTs


----------



## brouhaha

Any vegan swappers? If I brewed an oyster stout would that upset anybody?


----------



## Yob

Just declare on the bottle mate, they'll sort it out


----------



## MartinOC

brouhaha said:


> Any vegan swappers? If I brewed an oyster stout would that upset anybody?


Only if you actually put Oysters in it.

It's an urban myth.


----------



## Yob

It is?


----------



## brouhaha

MartinOC said:


> Only if you actually put Oysters in it.
> 
> It's an urban myth.


It's an urban myth that it's an urban myth. This is one very delicious example that uses fresh oysters in the kettle. http://www.porterhousebrewco.com/beers-oyster.php


----------



## Camo6

Didn't they mainly run the wort over the shells in ye olde times of plentiful and cheap oysters?


----------



## Grainer

oysters .. yum..


----------



## Grainer

Willing to be bribed for my cube LMAO


----------



## MartinOC

Yes, oysters were plentiful & the food of the masses. Porter was the drink of the masses. "Stout" porter became stout. Both porter & stout go well with oysters.

Ground oyster shells were used as kettle finings (I believe something to do with the electrical charge?). Not the oysters themselves (which were eaten).

Urban Myth.


----------



## Grainer

He should bring oysters...


----------



## SmallFry

Hmmmm, Grainer filled to the gills with beer and seafood aphrodisiac.

Maybe I don't want to be coming along to this case swap after all...


----------



## Yob

But what a show!!!


----------



## MartinOC

I'll buy the negatives!


----------



## brouhaha

MartinOC said:


> Ground oyster shells were used as kettle finings (I believe something to do with the electrical charge?). Not the oysters themselves (which were eaten).
> 
> Urban Myth.


Until the 1920's when some smart cookie used the oyster flesh. I've had a few excellent commercial examples that use oyster flesh as well a some homebrew a mate did a while back, I believe he got the recipe from BYO. Whether you believe it's real or not now, it sure as hell will be come the case swap! *

Also what makes this "urban myth" urban? I'm sure some suburban or rural people also believe that nobody in the history of the whole world has ever had the audacity to put oysters in beer 

* I might brew a backup batch just incase...


----------



## Yob

Pillar of Stout

??

open to recipe ideas, nothing too mad as MT space will be at a premium, Im guessing nothing much over 1050 will be a good idea but still a big enough drop?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

brouhaha said:


> Until the 1920's when some smart cookie used the oyster flesh. I've had a few excellent commercial examples that use oyster flesh as well a some homebrew a mate did a while back, I believe he got the recipe from BYO. Whether you believe it's real or not now, it sure as hell will be come the case swap! *
> 
> Also what makes this "urban myth" urban? I'm sure some suburban or rural people also believe that nobody in the history of the whole world has ever had the audacity to put oysters in beer
> 
> * I might brew a backup batch just incase...


----------



## zeggie

Yob said:


> Pillar of Stout
> 
> ??
> open to recipe ideas, nothing too mad as MT space will be at a premium, Im guessing nothing much over 1050 will be a good idea but still a big enough drop?


Brewed this twice. Top beer


----------



## Yob

If there are no objections, I'll get started on the scale up and recipe formulation. Be good to get a handle on this early.


----------



## idzy

Not a massive stout fan, but willing to go with the flow - Thanks for volunteering to do the recipe formulation Yob.

We should be ready for another bulk buy the weekend before the brew day I reckon. That way we can get the grain we need.


----------



## syl

*Swap Attendees*
1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)
23. Black n Tan


*Reserves:*
1. Carpedaym ?
2. Relaxed brewer
3. Breakbeer
4. syl


*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L

*Total: 320 litres*

*Equipment options*
*Confirmed:*
Yob - 100 litre system
RB - 200 litre kettle and 130 litre mash tun
Idzy - 600 litre kettle and 200 litre mash tun
Midnight Brew - High Pressure Stockpot Burner - HP200LPWF
whiteferret - 32 jet mongolian burner and 200L drum if we need it.
*Still needed:*
Gas powered HLTs


----------



## Mardoo

idzy said:


> Not a massive stout fan, but willing to go with the flow -


Maybe treat it as a Belgian Black IPA when you cube hop, ferment and dry hop.


----------



## Yob

still one swap spot open... 24 is a good number h34r:

might have to brew my swap beer next week end, I had a look at the cubes Ive got in line and thought...

"no ******* way Im parting with any of those" :lol:

I might have to brew a quad batch so I can see what I can push my system to B)


----------



## syl

Isn't the swap limit 24???


----------



## Mardoo

"She canna take anymore Captain!"


----------



## syl

*Swap Attendees*
1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)
23. Black n Tan
24. Carpedaym ?

*Reserves:*
1. Relaxed brewer
2. Breakbeer
3. syl


*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L

*Total: 320 litres*

*Equipment options*
*Confirmed:*
Yob - 100 litre system
RB - 200 litre kettle and 130 litre mash tun
Idzy - 600 litre kettle and 200 litre mash tun
Midnight Brew - High Pressure Stockpot Burner - HP200LPWF
whiteferret - 32 jet mongolian burner and 200L drum if we need it.
*Still needed:*
Gas powered HLTs


I was tempted to move myself in to 24th.... but I will be good! Everyone should just do 27 beers, what a great number!!! h34r:


----------



## New_guy

*Swap Attendees*
1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)
23. Black n Tan
24. Carpedaym ?

*Reserves:*
1. Relaxed brewer
2. Breakbeer
3. syl


*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer
5. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's 

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L

*Total: 320 litres*

*Equipment options*
*Confirmed:*
Yob - 100 litre system
RB - 200 litre kettle and 130 litre mash tun
Idzy - 600 litre kettle and 200 litre mash tun
Midnight Brew - High Pressure Stockpot Burner - HP200LPWF
whiteferret - 32 jet mongolian burner and 200L drum if we need it.
*Still needed:*
Gas powered HLTs


----------



## breakbeer

Pulled Pork Taco's!!!!!!!!!

Droooooooool


----------



## Yob

Nit sure I'm into pulled pork publicly...


----------



## Grainer

Im into the pulling part LOL


----------



## Grainer

If anyone else pulls out I can also offer a Choccy Coffee Breakfast stout as place 24!


----------



## JB

Grainer said:


> If anyone else pulls out I can also offer a Choccy Coffee Breakfast stout as place 24!


 drool ... But would love what the reserve brewers would be offering up too ...  cap of 30 anyone?


----------



## New_guy

Yob said:


> Nit sure I'm into pulled pork publicly...


I am surprised it took that long.....


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

JB said:


> drool ... But would love what the reserve brewers would be offering up too ...  cap of 30 anyone?


Well a 20L bottled batch can do 28 long necks filled to 700mL? Spose that means the brewer gets none of their own :unsure:


----------



## Yob

24 does make for sufficient own tasting before submitting, and given some were going to struggle with 24... I can go either way, but historically 24 is a good number to cap at...


----------



## Grainer

24 is good..was just offering if anyone drops out..maybe I may keg a batch to bring..lets see what happens..depends if I have drunk it all !! I have about 35l to bottle keg this week of the choccy coffee breakfast stout


----------



## breakbeer

Grainer said:


> If anyone else pulls out I can also offer a Choccy Coffee Breakfast stout as place 24!


Oi! I'm on the standby list of swappers & already have my brew planned.

Regardless, I'll be bringing a keg anyway


----------



## Grainer

Still gotta get you to make me sign


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

For those interested in bringing a keg, will we need our own chilling (bucket o ice) / gas / pluto setup or is there usually something to hook it up to be it a keezer or something? My kegerator aint portable :-( ive got a pluto and 2.6kg co2 though


----------



## Yob

Pluto guns an portable setups help, room for 2 or 3 kegs in the fridge, spare party setup and gun makes 4, couple of tubs / ice.. Shit man it'll probably be cold enough near ambient


----------



## manticle

July and kegs are a good mix.


Esb


----------



## breakbeer

I'll bring my portable single keg setup & a full keg

:beerbang:


----------



## Mardoo

Yob said:


> Shit man it'll probably be cold enough near ambient


Mmmmm, Mulled Beer.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Hmmm I think I'll bring a keg of American Brown Ale :icon_cheers:


----------



## Damn

Doesn't sound like there will be enough beer. I'll pick up a slab of Melbourne on the way. I've still got a bottle of magic hat too which I'll bring along.


----------



## MartinOC

:icon_offtopic: I'd like to ask who will be choosing the obligatory musical entertainment during the brew-day? Given Yob's penchant for GWAR & other "questionably sociable" auditory delights.....? 

:icon_offtopic: Given that this is likely to be bigger than the Baddaginnie Bowls Club AGM, I'd like to reserve a spot for a one-man tent in the garden - up the back near the Gall-Wasp-infected lemon tree (as long as no-one tries to piss on it/me!). I'll bring the industrial-strength secateurs to give the offending tree a jolly-good seeing-to on the day


----------



## Grainer

I know where I'm taking a leak boys !!


----------



## MartinOC

Bastard!

Edit: Unmitigated Bastard!


----------



## Grainer

maybe we can make a moat around ur tent


----------



## Yob

There may be a few choice tracks thrown about, but I promise it won't be too obnoxious... To start with.. 

Just starting to get lemons again after the last hacking I gave it 

Plenty of room for tents


----------



## MartinOC

Maybe I have friends with guns......


----------



## Yob

The one thing we won't have, unless I can get my shit together, is a spit this time, the butcher down the road shut down


----------



## MartinOC

I know pulled-pork taco's are on offer, but how's about a bloody-great pot of curry, or slow-cooked Moroccan lamb shanks as well? Excellent Melbourne winter-fare!


----------



## breakbeer

I can bring my spit roaster if you want? Just not volunteering to cook it after the embarrassing, charred pork I served up a couple of swaps ago


----------



## MartinOC

breakbeer said:


> I can bring my spit roaster if you want? Just not volunteering to cook it after the embarrassing, charred pork I served up a couple of swaps ago


Did you learn from the experience? Give it another go, mate. I'd be up for it!

Brewing & FOOOOOD!!!!! 

Edit: Where's Mardoo in all this food discussion????


----------



## breakbeer

I usually make an awesome Pork Spit, but was trying to do too many things at once while hosting the swap. Left it unattended, came back to find a very large (& expensive) piece of meat completely engulfed in flames

I definitely wont make that mistake again


----------



## New_guy

I will make a shite load of tacos but happy to help with all food related nonsense - cooked the odd spit in my day 
What would everyone prefer?
Mexican type tacos 
Good ole roast
Pizzas ???


----------



## manticle

Swap needs a spit yob - just get a couple of people to put their hands up to organise getting the meat and cooking the meat (and serving it although you and wolfman did the best job of that I've seen)


----------



## manticle

breakbeer said:


> I usually make an awesome Pork Spit, but was trying to do too many things at once while hosting the swap. Left it unattended, came back to find a very large (& expensive) piece of meat completely engulfed in flames
> 
> I definitely wont make that mistake again


You hadn't been drinking had you?


----------



## Nullnvoid

I have a spit I can bring as well if needed. Looking forward to this. Judging by the pre event chatter it's going to be quite a day/night!


----------



## MartinOC

OK fella's, settle down. Let's get some commitment here:

Those in charge of food for the day, put your hand-up & what you're in charge of & how much you reckon it's gonna cost, so we can divvie-up for everyone. I don't think that Yob should have to put his hand in his pocket for anything for hosting the day - fair call??

MartinOC - Moroccan Lamb shanks, served with Cous cous - $15.


----------



## Grainer

I say spit!


----------



## manticle

MartinOC said:


> MartinOC - Moroccan Lamb shanks, served with Cous cous - $15.


Per head or total?


----------



## MartinOC

Grainer said:


> I say spit!


I don't find phlegm particularly palatable, personally, but if you want to serve that with some roast vegetables, I'm sure I could...erm....force it down (& just push the green goo to the side of my plate....).


----------



## MartinOC

manticle said:


> Per head or total?


Nah! Total (I'd take a loss on the whole dish, but WGAFF anyway?).

There's going to be other stuff, so it's all a big mosh-pit of food & beer 

Edit: Forget it. I'll do it anyway. No $'s


----------



## manticle

There is often a cost shared among attendees for food martin.
Just a dig in the ribs. My ribs are 3.50 per head by the way.


----------



## New_guy

Can we "caterers" have a discussion to coordinate?? I agree that as Yob is hosting his job is done


----------



## Mardoo

Sounds good. I'm in for helping coordinate food. Shall we start a list? Then we can start a group PM and arrange that way. 

Peoplewho'llbeshotifthefoodsucks:
1. New_guy
2. Mardoo


----------



## Mardoo

manticle said:


> There is often a cost shared among attendees for food martin.
> Just a dig in the ribs. My ribs are 3.50 per head by the way.


Sorry Manticle, you're way too skinny to be good eatin'.


----------



## Mardoo

Any of the spits on offer wood fired? I can definitely provide oak wine barrel staves, but it'd be awesome to scare up some apple wood.


----------



## Nullnvoid

The spit I have is either briquette or wood fired.


----------



## Yob

speaking of fire, Ive still got a little stack of fire wood from the last one :lol: I will bust out the little chainsaw and get some more for the day as well... cant have a swap day without a fire


----------



## breakbeer

Nullnvoid said:


> The spit I have is either briquette or wood fired.


Same with mine


----------



## manticle

Mardoo said:


> Sorry Manticle, you're way too skinny to be good eatin'.


Quality rather than quantity.


Peoplewho'llbeshotifthefoodsucks:
1. New_guy
2. Mardoo
3. Martin OC
4. manticle


----------



## r055c0

I've been known to make some pretty reasonable Afghan style chicken & goat swords if there is going to be some room to cook over coals at some point, they only take about 15 minutes. Delicious in a bit of pita

Peoplewho'llbeshotifthefoodsucks:
1. New_guy
2. Mardoo
3. Martin OC
4. manticle 
5. ro55c0

​Edit: they are pretty spicy, might not be to everyone's taste, will bring yogurt for the uninitiated


----------



## Yob

Fellas, I just got a rotisserie thingo for the gas fired bbq if any of you want to factor that in.


----------



## MartinOC

Gents,

There's been a bit of backroom discussion about food & one of the things that's cropped-up is available space to both brew & cook.

Melbourne in July is likely to be wet, so I thought some sort of separate Gazebo/Marquee to set-up the kitchen in would be needed.

Anyone got such a thing that could be provided/loaned for the day??


----------



## Yob

Got one, no problems for space I don't think, if someone were to bring another it probably wouldn't hurt


----------



## New_guy

MartinOC said:


> Gents,
> 
> There's been a bit of backroom discussion about food & one of the things that's cropped-up is available space to both brew & cook.
> 
> Melbourne in July is likely to be wet, so I thought some sort of separate Gazebo/Marquee to set-up the kitchen in would be needed.
> 
> Anyone got such a thing that could be provided/loaned for the day??


Bloody good point Martin

Anyone got something we can use? If so can you bring it early for set up?

I will put this in the food crew PM


----------



## breakbeer

Yep, I've got a 3x3m gazebo I can bring if it's needed


----------



## Grainer

breakbeer said:


> Yep, I've got a 3x3m gazebo I can bring if it's needed


me too...


----------



## New_guy

Grainer said:


> me too...


do we need both together = 3m x 6m?


----------



## Grainer

do we have a date and time yet???


----------



## New_guy

Grainer said:


> do we have a date and time yet???


Yob said 19th July - 1st post


----------



## Yob

Yep* 19 July* locked in.

start for the mashers and anyone else interested in being a part of the process I'd hope for as early as we can.. If at all possible and we can get the equipment on site prior to the event, ideally we'd mill the night before and I'd get things heating for say a 10am mash in, for that we'd need idzy's monster system and a 200l HLT in addition to my system. + mills and a couple of pumps etc.

It's going to take a bit of time to set the systems up, hence why I feel it'd be a good idea to sort it all out prior to the day, Ive done this before and my attention will be needed in many places and to have the mechanics sorted prior will make for a (hopefully) smoother run and we can all concentrate on the important part of the day :beerdrink:


----------



## Grainer

New_guy said:


> Yob said 19th July - 1st post


1st post was ages ago and many beers since... I did win the Xmas lotto and have case swap beers and bulk buy beers...so its been a harsh life lately...don't even have time to drink my own beer..and it is piling up !!!


----------



## Yob

There's even the option of scoring the bungalow for anyone keen enough to come the night before and assist milling and setting up


----------



## Whiteferret

Yob said:


> There's even the option of scoring the bungalow for anyone keen enough to come the night before and assist milling and setting up


I might be up for that Yob. If we need my pot as a HLT might be good to get it filled and warming with an OTS heater the night before.


----------



## Yob

Cam has a monster burner, plan is to add 50l and get it boiling and then add water as she go's, should fill and be at temp pretty quick but it's still a lot for one set of hands, I'd appreciate the assist


----------



## JB

Yob, I'm just over in the gully & happy to rock over late Fri afternoon & help out however I can.


----------



## New_guy

Plan to be there at sparrows fart to get food sorted


----------



## Mardoo

Mmmmmm, sparrows

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/1562561/Frances-songbird-delicacy-is-outlawed.html

We can add to menu???


----------



## New_guy

Mardoo said:


> Mmmmmm, sparrows
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/1562561/Frances-songbird-delicacy-is-outlawed.html
> 
> We can add to menu???


At a 100 quid each, your shout Mardoo?


----------



## idzy

Yob, I plan to come over the weekend prior and get the system set up. I will be staying Friday and Saturday nights too. If room in the bungalow great, otherwise I can tent or swag it by the fire. Can talk through finer details later.

Draft designs for the false bottom is on the engineers desk and is looking to be a goer, exciting times.


----------



## Yob

You are going false bottom not manifold?


----------



## idzy

Yeah, going to get a full 2mm sheet cnc'd to fit, apparently performance is better 100% vs 93%. Your thoughts?


----------



## micbrew

hey yob

I certainly will make myself available for the hard grind ... of grain Friday night

and also reckon I will bring the webber and punch out some pizzas on the Saturday
if space is available .....

might be looking to pitch a tent ... how many sites are left h34r: if any

mick


----------



## Mardoo

Yeeeep. I'm available for the Friday set-up session. I'll even bring my hand-mill installed in a bedside table.


----------



## manticle

Looks like you've volunteered to host both nights Yob. I hope these people bring beer and playstation games so you can relax while they set up in your backyard.

I'll be there on Sunday by the way to help drink the remaining beer and will return on Tuesday to water the plants. I'll bring my mother in law.


----------



## Yob

micbrew said:


> hey yob
> 
> I certainly will make myself available for the hard grind ... of grain Friday night
> 
> and also reckon I will bring the webber and punch out some pizzas on the Saturday
> if space is available .....
> 
> might be looking to pitch a tent ... how many sites are left h34r: if any
> 
> mick


Plenty of space in the backyard for 4 or 5 tents plus swags, easy..

I think the plants will be well watered


----------



## Yob

idzy said:


> Yeah, going to get a full 2mm sheet cnc'd to fit, apparently performance is better 100% vs 93%. Your thoughts?


Probably easier to fit and clean, dunno mate always used a manifold so have no line of comparison.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Excellent, I'll try and grab a spot for my swag hopefully! In what area do you live Yob?


----------



## Yob

Ringwood east mate.

Stacks of room for swags


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

How do we go for 'bottle etiquette'? I'm brewing a lager and will hopefully have most of the lagering process finished in the bottles (after bottle carbonation) and therefore they will be best kept cold (I'm happy to bring the slab in an esky with ice).

Are people generally happy with glass bottles for the swap? Obviously all due care/checks on gravities that beer is finished and a properly measured fermentable for bottle carbing is done with educated action?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Yob said:


> Ringwood east mate.
> 
> Stacks of room for swags


Excellent, close enough but too far to stumble all the way back to Cockatoo


----------



## Yob

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> How do we go for 'bottle etiquette'? I'm brewing a lager and will hopefully have most of the lagering process finished in the bottles (after bottle carbonation) and therefore they will be best kept cold (I'm happy to bring the slab in an esky with ice).
> 
> Are people generally happy with glass bottles for the swap? Obviously all due care/checks on gravities that beer is finished and a properly measured fermentable for bottle carbing is done with educated action?


glass (IMO) is always best as they can be re used on the next swap, but you will find a fair number that use PET and are certainly safer, Ive had a number of swap beers go boom, luckily nobody about and it was in the cellar, I now try to keep a towel the swap crates...

Oh Yeah, dont forget to label your crate / box / container.. things get a little crazy at swap time :lol:


----------



## JB

Nullnvoid said:


> Excellent, close enough but too far to stumble all the way back to Cockatoo


Also, that's breakbeer's neck of the woods mate.


----------



## breakbeer

Hi Nullnvoid, I'm a Cockatoo local a well (just off Bailey Rd). Yet to work out my travel arrangements as it looks like I'll be taking a portable keg system, gazebo & spit roaster. If I can offer you a lift I'll let ya know


----------



## Grainer

I can do the friday night !! might be easy to stay the night of the next day...


----------



## Nullnvoid

Hey breakbeat, that sounds great thanks. Otherwise if you are having trouble fitting everything in, I can give you a hand to take stuff down.

Either way!


----------



## insane_rosenberg

Ahhh! The dangers of AHB hiatus! Since when are we organised this early?


*Swap Attendees*
1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)
23. Black n Tan
24. Carpedaym ?

*Reserves:*
1. Relaxed brewer
2. Breakbeer
3. syl
4. Shane R

*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer
5. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's 

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L

*Total: 320 litres*

*Equipment options*
*Confirmed:*
Yob - 100 litre system
RB - 200 litre kettle and 130 litre mash tun
Idzy - 600 litre kettle and 200 litre mash tun
Midnight Brew - High Pressure Stockpot Burner - HP200LPWF
whiteferret - 32 jet mongolian burner and 200L drum if we need it.
*Still needed:*
Gas powered HLTs


----------



## Yob

In a thorough break with tradition I thought it might be interesting not to do it the week before the event... Weird I know


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

CONFESSION!

Brewed the chestnut pilsner on Saturday, mashed in, insulated keggle and headed off to manticles to collect some hops and visit local butcher. Whilst waiting in butcher I contemplated how good my AG process is getting and that the morning was trouble-free, until I realised I had mashed all the grain without the *CHESTNUTS!!!! *Argh!

When I got back I drew off some wort and took into kitchen, performed a mini-mash with the chestnuts whilst I was mashing-out the rest of the batch, combined together for the boil. Nothing else could go wrong, right? Wrong. A short while into the boil my brewing assistant (1 yr old pup) decided he'd start trying to eat a european wasp, it bit his lip which swelled quite a bit before I could get the wasp out of his mouth... by the time I had sorted the escapade and booked him in at the Vet I had to cut the boil short by 10 mins, which actually resulted in lower than target gravity (1.044 instead of 1.050) and higher volume (26L instead of 23L).

Having said that, I ended up with a full cube and leftover wort to build a yeast starter for it, so I'm confident it will be a beer to remember, hopefully one that's delightful to drink also!


----------



## Woostyle

Shane R said:


> Ahhh! The dangers of AHB hiatus! Since when are we organised this early?
> 
> 
> *Swap Attendees*
> 1. Yob
> 2. Mardoo
> 3. Idzy
> 4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
> 5. GrumpyPaul
> 6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
> 7. Brouhaha
> 8. Cocko - sKirt.
> 9. MartinOC
> 10. Midnight Brew
> 11. Wolfman (tentative)
> 12. zeggie
> 13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
> 14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
> 15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
> 16. micbrew
> 17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
> 18. JB
> 19. ro55c0
> 20. Whiteferret
> 21. AJ80
> 22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)
> 23. Black n Tan
> 24. Carpedaym ?
> 
> *Reserves:*
> 1. Relaxed brewer
> 2. Breakbeer
> 3. syl
> 4. Shane R
> 
> *Non-Swap Attendees*
> 1. Nullnvoid
> 2. Manticle
> 3. CarpeDaym
> 4. RelaxedBrewer
> 5. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
> 
> *Cubes/Brewers*
> 1. Technobabble - 20L
> 2. Grainer 20L
> 3. Mardoo 20L
> 4. MartinOC 20L
> 5. Idzy 20L
> 6. Damn 20L
> 7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
> 8. Yob 20L
> 9. JB 20L
> 10. Micbrew 20L
> 11. ro55c0 20L
> 12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
> 13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
> 14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
> 15. Breakbeer 20L
> 16. Midnight Brew 20L
> 
> *Total: 320 litres*
> 
> *Equipment options*
> *Confirmed:*
> Yob - 100 litre system
> RB - 200 litre kettle and 130 litre mash tun
> Idzy - 600 litre kettle and 200 litre mash tun
> Midnight Brew - High Pressure Stockpot Burner - HP200LPWF
> whiteferret - 32 jet mongolian burner and 200L drum if we need it.
> *Still needed:*
> Gas powered HLTs


Yob, are you at capacity for this, hence the reserves?

Would love to swap pending subsequent batches are of high enough quality, also have offset smoker I can bring to help cook!


----------



## Yob

24 is a goodly number to cap at, it allows for a few tasters before the event, by all means, add your name to the reserve list, its common that a few people will drop off the list as it gets closer, this can either allow for others to enter the main swap list or even (as a possibility) that the reserves hold a little mini swap on the side.. 

I will invite you into a PM thats going about for folks that have put up their hand for Cooking doodies so you are in the loop 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Mardoo

Mmmmm, deep fried doodies.


----------



## breakbeer

I'm (not so) secretly hoping at least two of those tentative swappers pull out, I'm keen as to be bumped up the list & swap some beers


----------



## Woostyle

Yob said:


> 24 is a goodly number to cap at, it allows for a few tasters before the event, by all means, add your name to the reserve list, its common that a few people will drop off the list as it gets closer, this can either allow for others to enter the main swap list or even (as a possibility) that the reserves hold a little mini swap on the side..
> 
> I will invite you into a PM thats going about for folks that have put up their hand for Cooking doodies so you are in the loop
> 
> :icon_cheers:


Thanks Yob,

Definately down for a mini swap if other reserves are keen, hell im gonna bring beer no matter what anyway.

*Swap Attendees*
1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer (Tentative)
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak (if the limit not already reached)
23. Black n Tan
24. Carpedaym ?

*Reserves:*
1. Relaxed brewer
2. Breakbeer
3. syl
4. Shane R
5. Woostyle

*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer
5. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's 

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L

*Total: 320 litres*

*Equipment options*
*Confirmed:*
Yob - 100 litre system
RB - 200 litre kettle and 130 litre mash tun
Idzy - 600 litre kettle and 200 litre mash tun
Midnight Brew - High Pressure Stockpot Burner - HP200LPWF
whiteferret - 32 jet mongolian burner and 200L drum if we need it.
*Still needed:*
Gas powered HLTs


----------



## Yob

*Swap Attendees*

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak 
23. Black n Tan
24. Carpedaym 

*Reserves:*
1. Relaxed brewer
2. Breakbeer
3. syl
4. Shane R
5. Woostyle

*Non-Swap Attendees*
1. Nullnvoid
2. Manticle
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer
5. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's 

*Cubes/Brewers*
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L

*Total: 320 litres*


----------



## manticle

I just realised I will be away in Cairns for my mum's 70th.

Takes me out from attending (was never a swapper) and for offering any kind of food. Apologies.

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80
22. Edak
23. Black n Tan
24. Carpedaym

Reserves:
1. Relaxed brewer
2. Breakbeer
3. syl
4. Shane R
5. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2.
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer
5. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L

Total: 320 litres


----------



## Cocko

Is there a date?

Apologies if I missed it.


----------



## Yob

19 July mate.


----------



## Camo6

It's not a date as such Cocko. More a social event. Keep yer sKirt on.


----------



## Cocko

Touché Camo...

Looks like we will have a struggle cuddle on the night....


Ok, July 19, better brew something.


Edit: Cheers, Yob. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Yob

manticle said:


> I just realised I will be away in Cairns for my mum's 70th.Takes me out from attending (was never a swapper) and for offering any kind of food.


No worries Manticle, Hope ya mums ok up there atm...


----------



## manticle

She lives down here - she just wanted to do something for her b'day away from home.

Cheers for the thought though.


----------



## r055c0

Feel free to call me a dickhead if I've gotten this arse about but if we have 24 case swappers each brewing 24 longnecks doesn't that mean that we are each going to be taking home one longneck of our own brew? If so would it make more sense to have 25 swappers each taking home 24 longnecks (ie not taking one of their own)? Means one more person can be involved (Relaxed Brewer being first reserve would probably agree with me...)

#controversial


----------



## Yob

you dont want to taste one before you swap and make sure its not infected?



but yes, you take one of your own home, it'd be a diabolical mess to try to do it any other way


----------



## r055c0

I've brewed enough that I have a few bottles extra for testing (minus the one I dropped yesterday), I guess I figured I can always brew it again so I'm not bothered if I don't take my own home.


----------



## Yob

Seriously, it makes the swap so much easier if you have all 24 lined up, boxes can be packed and all will go smoothly, particularly if its done a bit late and the packer is .... of somewhat reduced mental capacity... 

there is an unwritten rule that you can leave your extra for the host... but please dont :lol:

:drinks:


----------



## r055c0

Ahhh... Hadn't considered that part of it (case swap virgin). Fair enough


----------



## Yob

Im still bustin my brain trying to work out how we are going to support a couple of hundred kilo of mash tuns :lol:

Ive seen them collapse on previous swaps so if anyone has ideas Im open to suggestion...

Currently thinking of making a trellis out of the fold up ladder and some timber.... kind of impromptu platform if you will.. most of the stuff Ive been looking at is not really rated to the sort of weight we are going to commit to it...


----------



## New_guy

Yob said:


> Im still bustin my brain trying to work out how we are going to support a couple of hundred kilo of mash tuns :lol:
> 
> Ive seen them collapse on previous swaps so if anyone has ideas Im open to suggestion...
> 
> Currently thinking of making a trellis out of the fold up ladder and some timber.... kind of impromptu platform if you will.. most of the stuff Ive been looking at is not really rated to the sort of weight we are going to commit to it...


Pallets ?


----------



## manticle

Scissor lift


----------



## manticle

ro55c0 said:


> Ahhh... Hadn't considered that part of it (case swap virgin). Fair enough


It's good to taste one before so you know what you are giving people. Once people start providing feedback, it's also good to have another to try to see if you pick up similar flavours/characters.


----------



## Mardoo

I can very likely provide a few stacks of pallets, which are also awesome for getting stuff off your garage floor so folks might want them afterwards.


----------



## Grainer

I could bring my mig welder and weld the put to the house lol


----------



## MartinOC

Yob said:


> Im still bustin my brain trying to work out how we are going to support a couple of hundred kilo of mash tuns :lol:
> 
> Ive seen them collapse on previous swaps so if anyone has ideas Im open to suggestion...
> 
> Currently thinking of making a trellis out of the fold up ladder and some timber.... kind of impromptu platform if you will.. most of the stuff Ive been looking at is not really rated to the sort of weight we are going to commit to it...


I spotted a couple of leftover lengths of "C" section steel used to construct the shed at the new property if you reckon they'd help. 'Haven't measured anything, but I'm sure they're 2-3M each & could easily support the weights required.


----------



## breakbeer

Grainer welds Martins steel? Custom bench!


----------



## Grainer

I have some left over steel too...sounds like a plan !! The friday b4???..this is still like 2-3 months away .. I think we ar too organised..something is gonna go wrong !!


----------



## Camo6

Speaking of organised, I managed to sneak in a brew for the swap today. Hit my OG but a little low on volume. Should be enough for 24 longnecks though.


----------



## Yob

Pallets and pfc's Sounds like a good plan 

Nice one.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

PFC??????

I thought you said PFD - and I thought, this is gonna get weird. Why do I need a Personal Flotation Device for a swap meet


----------



## Yob

Parallel flange channel... It's either that or purlins... Either will cope..


----------



## yum beer

with the siz



GrumpyPaul said:


> PFC??????
> 
> I thought you said PFD - and I thought, this is gonna get weird. Why do I need a Personal Flotation Device for a swap meet


With the size of the brew thats happening and reported dodgy supports, you may well need a PFD.


Wish I could get to this but a 7 hour drive each way rules me out...ATM.


----------



## Yob

Havnt seen Idzy on in a while.. maybe he drowned cleaning his 600lt kettle :blink:


----------



## AJ80

Just racked 22odd litres of stout onto 3kg of raspberries - hope you guys like the sound of a raspberry saison stout for a swap beer...tasted good before it went onto the fruit.


----------



## MartinOC

Yob, just how much weight are you envisioning to support & how high? 'Reason I ask is that I'm going to need to buy extra shelving for the new shed & can get stuff that will support 100Kg per shelf & can go up to 2m high. 4 shelves available. 500mm deep.


----------



## Yob

Depends on how mant mash tuns we run, idzs is the biggest, I'll let you know mate


----------



## Yob

Martin, I don't think they have to be very high as well be pumping yeah? I might have something appropriate, just need to cast a discerning eye on it (and the space) to get it in my head. What I need to do I think is catch up with idzy and have a look at the monster kettle and sort that out.


----------



## MartinOC

OK, 'just didn't know what you have in mind (it's your available space that's the visual stumbling-block for me atm).

I think we should have as many pumps available as we can get. Compatibility of fittings is also perhaps where I'm coming from (ie. QD's/cam-locks etc).

Gravity is our friend should things go tits-up from an electrical/pumping/transfer perspective.

Your call as Braumeister!


----------



## Yob

Battery backup for pump, space won't be an issue.. Believe it or not.. I've tidied up


----------



## MartinOC

Yob said:


> Believe it or not.. I've tidied up


   Oooer! Are you feeling alright? They have pills for that sort of things nowadays.. :huh:


----------



## Mardoo

I'll have a go at 120cm diameter by your shoulder height Yob, for Idzy's kettle. It's been awhile since I've seen it.


----------



## MartinOC

Mardoo said:


> I'll have a go at 120cm diameter by your shoulder height Yob, for Idzy's kettle. It's been awhile since I've seen it.


Geez! We're talking 700Kg+ when full!!!!! That's not something to Jerry-rig when we're talking about boiling wort.. :unsure:


----------



## Grainer

agreed


----------



## Black n Tan

Similar volume to this?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Beer_Flood


----------



## Yob

all sorts of things can be rigged to support..

It may come to make some sense why I feel we should get the equipment sorted the night before.. lets be straight here, this is an epic sized mash and boil, biggest Ive been a part of..

I think all the equipment ofr it is sorted, its now just a matter of making it all work..

pff, twill be a doddle, the most important thing is planning properly which I think we can get on top of :blink:


----------



## idzy

Yob said:


> Havnt seen Idzy on in a while.. maybe he drowned cleaning his 600lt kettle :blink:


Sorry guys, started a new job and been quite busy.



Yob said:


> Im still bustin my brain trying to work out how we are going to support a couple of hundred kilo of mash tuns :lol:
> 
> Ive seen them collapse on previous swaps so if anyone has ideas Im open to suggestion...
> 
> Currently thinking of making a trellis out of the fold up ladder and some timber.... kind of impromptu platform if you will.. most of the stuff Ive been looking at is not really rated to the sort of weight we are going to commit to it...


All of my stuff will be on transportable fabricated stands. I haven't built it yet, but that is the plan.



Yob said:


> Depends on how mant mash tuns we run, idzs is the biggest, I'll let you know mate


Yeah, the MLT that I have will also be supported.



Yob said:


> Martin, I don't think they have to be very high as well be pumping yeah? I might have something appropriate, just need to cast a discerning eye on it (and the space) to get it in my head. What I need to do I think is catch up with idzy and have a look at the monster kettle and sort that out.


I have a 809 and a 815 that I will be bringing along to assist with pumping.

Also, I have made 3 extra hoses up for the new rig, so will have 6 camlock hoses that I can bring along if we need some extras, so all we will need to do is fit some camlock fittings where needed potentially...



MartinOC said:


> Geez! We're talking 700Kg+ when full!!!!! That's not something to Jerry-rig when we're talking about boiling wort.. :unsure:


Definitely my thoughts exactly. This has got to 100% safe. The only question I have is what surface will the rig be on? Is it a concrete surface or will it be soil?

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## Yob

Concrete hard soil.. It's got no give in it mate.. It's gunna be fine, I'll give you a ring idzy, maybe pop round in a week or two and we'll have a look together at the layout.


----------



## jyo

MartinOC said:


> Geez! We're talking 700Kg+ when full!!!!!


Make sure you blokes post some pics!


----------



## MartinOC

jyo said:


> Make sure you blokes post some pics!


Mate, the last one we did was a paltry 200L boil & another ~80L(?) parti-gyle. This one is going to make that look like a polite Sunday afternoon tiffin with the local vicar... 

I hope someone has a video camera for this one (some judicious editing will be required since Cocko is involved, though :unsure: )....


----------



## Edak

Still haven't brewed anything for this event, though I would like to do my white ale again as it was very tasty!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Brewed mine yesterday.

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - raspberry saison stout
22. Edak
23. Black n Tan
24. Carpedaym

Reserves:
1. Relaxed brewer
2. Breakbeer
3. syl
4. Shane R
5. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2.
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer
5. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L

Total: 320 litres

Edited to add AJ80's "raspberry saison stout" to th list of swap beers. I am hoping thats what he is still offering - sounds delicious


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Out of curiosity....

*Is there room to squeeze on the list of cubers?*

I have lost track of what the capacity of this super brew is going to end up being.

*Has a recipe been decided yet? if so what is it?*


----------



## Yob

Check the link second from the bottom in my signature, I think we are at 320l thus far...


----------



## r055c0

Whoops, didn't realise we were supposed to be flagging wht we brew on this list. Mine's just a Rye IPA, but I've brewed it a few times now and it's something I've always felt turned out well.

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - raspberry saison stout
22. Edak
23. Black n Tan
24. Carpedaym

Reserves:
1. Relaxed brewer
2. Breakbeer
3. syl
4. Shane R
5. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2.
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer
5. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L

Total: 320 litres


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Yob said:


> Check the link second from the bottom in my signature, I think we are at 320l thus far...


If I am right you have figure you could squeeze out 400l???

In which case I will add me to the bottom of the list...

Woo Hoo.....I am case swap cuber!!!! :super:


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Adding my name tot he bottom of the Uber Cuber list

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - raspberry saison stout
22. Edak
23. Black n Tan
24. Carpedaym

Reserves:
1. Relaxed brewer
2. Breakbeer
3. syl
4. Shane R
5. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2.
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer
5. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## MartinOC

Just a thought for discussion:

Most 20L cubes will actually hold about 23-24L. Is the plan to top them off completely full, or ration everyone to exactly 20L?

If there's capacity to make 400L, it would be prudent to do so & cap the number of cubers at 16 (ie. 16 x 24 = 384)& allow for trub loss etc.

Anything left over can go to any reserves on the list, or (residual extract permitting), go for a parti-gyle brew.

Thoughts?


----------



## GrumpyPaul

MartinOC said:


> If there's capacity to make 400L, it would be prudent to do so & cap the number of cubers at 16 (ie. 16 x 24 = 384)& allow for trub loss etc.


Boo Hoo....maybe I'm, not an uber-cuber after all.

Shakes fist...Damn you MartinOC and your practical considerations. :angry:

Oh well onto to the reserves bench I go.


----------



## Yob

MartinOC said:


> Just a thought for discussion:
> 
> Most 20L cubes will actually hold about 23-24L. Is the plan to top them off completely full, or ration everyone to exactly 20L?
> 
> If there's capacity to make 400L, it would be prudent to do so & cap the number of cubers at 16 (ie. 16 x 24 = 384)& allow for trub loss etc.
> 
> Anything left over can go to any reserves on the list, or (residual extract permitting), go for a parti-gyle brew.
> 
> Thoughts?


Was thinking of Capping at 20l TBH

we will be restricted by the MT's in use as to how much we can get, looking back through...

Yob - 75l
RB - 130l
Idzy's - 200l

Based on that and an average efficiency ~%65-%70, we 'could' end up with close to 400l output if we push them all pretty hard (give or take) which I dont think is a great idea... but can be done.. 

Gut feel says that we will get about 400l pre boil but unless we know the boil off rate for the Uber Kettle.... well it's just guesswork innit.

:wacko:


----------



## MartinOC

Then it would make sense to err on the side of caution & cap allocations at 20L each. Anything extra is a bonus for reserves.


----------



## Grainer

GrumpyPaul said:


> Boo Hoo....maybe I'm, not an uber-cuber after all.
> 
> Shakes fist...Damn you MartinOC and your practical considerations. :angry:
> 
> Oh well onto to the reserves bench I go.


Maybe you can bribe me for my spot .., Lol !! Not too fussed if I don't get some.. Bring a cube on the day and we will see what happens ... I have way too much beer In the shed already


----------



## Grainer

We should make a second swap list with all the reserves!!! Might as well so no one misses out !!! 6 so far And I could always add to the list  got a choccy coffee breakfast stout sitting in the shed from a double batch !!


----------



## RelaxedBrewer

Sorry for the absence guys (long list of reasons why).
Still been checking this thread every now and then.

My equipment can still be used and I think using my kettle as a HLT sound like a good idea.

By the looks of things we are currently have 340L of wort in demand (with maybe an extra 40L with full cubes). I think we are going to need to cap cubes pretty soon.

I know my mash tun can put out ~150L on wort at ~50G and ~65-70% efficiency (this is all pre boil).


----------



## Yob

Sweet as, I rekon well shit it in mate, but better to have too much than not enough.


----------



## Mardoo

Yob, you want me to check about getting some pallets for the mash tuns to sit on? They're about a meter square, so two stacks (2 square meters of table) or more?


----------



## MartinOC

FYI, pallets are a standard 1.2m Square.

Braumeister Yob knows how much space he has available & how he'll want to arrange the bits, gravity, pumping requirements etc..etc..

I can't wait for this to come off!! :beer:


----------



## Yob

I'm not sue were gunna need em, I guess what I need is the width of the 2 other MT's so I can measure up.. Got a rough plan, just need to make sure it'll work. Thinking the 2 other MT's side be side on a metal frame I have... Widths is what I need at this point lads


----------



## MartinOC

Got a rough sketch/floor plan available, or is it all in your head right now?


----------



## Yob

I'll sketch it up martin


----------



## djar007

Best thread ever.


----------



## MartinOC

Yob said:


> I'll sketch it up martin


Excellent!

BTW, I'm not trying to take-over, just curious how you're planning on bringing this monster project together. EPIC!!!!



djar007 said:


> Best thread ever.


Oh, I dunno....there was once this one about clocks....... h34r:


----------



## Yob

Very rough plan, rough tape measure of space


----------



## GrumpyPaul

MartinOC said:


> Oh, I dunno....there was once this one about clocks....... h34r:


Forum Supporter badges are the new clocks..


----------



## idzy

Yob said:


> Very rough plan, rough tape measure of space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rough Plan.jpg


Thanks Yob that helps.

The kettle is going to be on a square metal frame with side rails and will need a little bit more room I would say. The details of my plans for the metal work can be seen in this picture below with an indication of the operating heights.




Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Lucky its a VIC thread...


----------



## Cocko

YAY!

Idzy is back! :beerbang:

Looking a little skinny but he is back!

I have no other in put.


----------



## idzy

Haha, lost about 120kgs and 3 inches.

EDIT: Just some rationale around the design. I have left space for burner and tap work underneath, bringing the total height up somewhat. The operating platform is to provide support to lean on something cold whilst stirring, whirlpooling or adding additions.

I hope it makes sense.


----------



## MartinOC

idzy said:


> The operating platform is to provide support to lean on something cold whilst stirring, whirlpooling or adding additions. drinking heavily.


FTFY


----------



## Mardoo

Re: pallets - I'll leave it with you then.


----------



## Black n Tan

My beer is bottled and I had a few last night (tasted pretty good): "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer). I brew in a Braumeister and removed 10L of the 50L and added hot granite rocks to caramelise the wort (stein beer). I had a few Westgate Brewers over for the brew day and someone made the comment about a witches cauldron, hence the name.

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - raspberry saison stout
22. Edak
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. Carpedaym

Reserves:
1. Relaxed brewer
2. Breakbeer
3. syl
4. Shane R
5. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2.
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer
5. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## Grainer

My Robust Porter is in a club comp this week so hopefully all goes good... hopefully it carbed up well... I slightly under did it this time...fingers crossed..

If it does SHiat ... I will change it to a chocolate coffee stout.. see what happens..


----------



## Yob

idzy said:


> Thanks Yob that helps.
> 
> The kettle is going to be on a square metal frame with side rails and will need a little bit more room I would say. The details of my plans for the metal work can be seen in this picture below with an indication of the operating heights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600 litre system design.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Idzy


At a guess this far out, I'd say we'll only need the kettle and stand + the MT, plan at this point is to run 2 MT side by side and pump to the boil kettle If you know what I mean, by the time we add another 44 gal hlt, space will be tight but usable, pop over sometime and we'll have a look at the space and I'll show you what I'm thinking


----------



## MartinOC

Braumeister Yob 'n' stein,

Whilst I remember, the "C" section (PFC) lengths I found at the new block are roughly 3.5-4m long & 25-30cm wide, by 8cm deep (eyeball guestimate).

Any use to you?


----------



## slcmorro

Because I'm a lazy late comer and CBF trawling through 16 pages (shoot me!) can anyone tell me if a location has been decided on? If so, where is it?


----------



## manticle

Ringwood. Yob's place.


----------



## Cocko

Hey Guys,

It is with regret but the reason counter acts it, just a little... I will no longer be swapping but will be attending the day and drag a keg along for all to enjoy!

SWMBO just pulled a surprise OS trip on me that is for 4 weeks, all of June, ******* blown away!! Anyway, with our current commitments and missing 4 weeks in the middle, I cannot allocate time to brew/bottle/age in time - only option is it being in the FV for 4 weeks, which I am not going to risk, no CC'ing time and a not ready to drink submission.

So in short, out of the 'swap' but still in for the day and will bring a keg along... and maybe even wear pants.

I have just struck myself off, hehe, so I guess the 1st reserve steps up? 

Relaxed Brewer? You in?

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Cocko - sKirt.
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - raspberry saison stout
22. Edak
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. Carpedaym

Reserves:
1. Relaxed brewer
2. Breakbeer
3. syl
4. Shane R
5. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. :lol: .. ever.
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer
5. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Does this mean I don't get to see up Cocko's sKIrT


----------



## Cocko

GrumpyPaul said:


> Does this mean I don't get to see up Cocko's sKIrT


Not at all, mate.

There will be viewings on the hour, each hour from 8 to 11... I will reserve you a seat.


----------



## MartinOC

Cocko said:


> There will be viewings on the hour, each hour from 8 to 11... I will reserve you a seat.


Ugh! I'm getting such strong visuals right now.... :unsure:

The Horror.......The Horror!.... :wacko:


----------



## Cocko

Moc, I have booked you in to the 10 viewing... 

Seat A2.

You will be mainly looking the left but it will be bald... and almost polished... like a shiny egg.

On a more serious note, does RB [relaxed brewer] step into my place for the swap? feel bad for retracting but just wanna know it is back in line?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

No black wit oh noooes! But sounds like sweet new plans mate!!!


----------



## Camo6

Cocko said:


> feel bad for retracting but just wanna know it is back in line?


I'm sure it's not the first time you've felt bad for retracting a bit early, yeah?

Well done to SWMBO for springing that on you. I remember when my wifey used to spring surprise weekends away at B&B's, or impromptu dinners in fancy restaurants, and even the odd late night romp...then...came...the...kids. :mellow:


----------



## Cocko

Yep, the planned bottle was my black wit - which is a wit but black in colour, not like the modern trend of black IPA's which are Hoppy stouts... IMO...

Anyway, I will be there on the day, keg in hand and what is in the keg may still be 'interesting'.. I am thinking APA! - AYE! Cop a bit of APA up ya!


----------



## Cocko

Camo6 said:


> ..then...came...the...kids. :mellow:


Well apparently that is to follow, apparently, hence the holiday... enforced kids on return... which is fine by me..

Deal done.

:unsure:


----------



## pedleyr

Speaking from experience mate if that's the cost give the holiday a miss (and I adore my kids - other parents can probably relate).

If you don't heed this advice, when you're 2 years in remember the stranger on the internet!


----------



## pedleyr

Also, although cubes are full and swap full, it's looking like I might be able to turn up and put faces to some names and hopefully not get in the way of the impressive logistical exercise that the brew will be.


----------



## Yob

Chuck your name on the list there somewhere mate you you get in the PM with the details


----------



## Grainer

Woohoo Relaxed Brewer.. That means your off the reserves list !!!


----------



## Grainer

My brew goes in a comp this week..so hopefully they like it


----------



## Cocko

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
*8. Relaxed brewer*
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - raspberry saison stout
22. Edak
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. Carpedaym

Reserves:
1. Breakbeer
2. syl
3. Shane R
4. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. :lol: .. ever.
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer
5. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres



List fixed.


----------



## MartinOC

Cocko said:


> I am thinking APA! - AYE! Cop a bit of APA up ya!


Argentinian Pale Ale? Erm....is that the one with an Exocet missile in every glass (or am I just showing my age & heritage.. :unsure: )?


----------



## Cocko

LOL...

It will be an 8 fin ale..


----------



## RelaxedBrewer

Yay, I am in the swap now 

Gonna have to think of something special to brew now.


----------



## slcmorro

MartinOC said:


> Argentinian Pale Ale? Erm....is that the one with an Exocet missile in every glass (or am I just showing my age & heritage.. :unsure: )?


Are you bald and in charge of a multi billion dollar dinghy what has flyflypewpews on it?


----------



## MartinOC

I COULD tell you.....but then I'd have to kill you... h34r:

..but I'm not bald


----------



## Cocko

RelaxedBrewer said:


> Yay, I am in the swap now
> 
> Gonna have to think of something special to brew now.


Big shoes to fill mate, I was gonna brew the best beer the world had ever tasted! :lol:

Sorry I will miss out on the beers but am still looking forwarded to the day!

Hopefully Yob will relax the warrants and I can be at his place with out binoculars...


----------



## MartinOC

Cocko said:


> Hopefully Yob will relax the warrants and I can be at his place with out binoculars...


Do we need binoculars for the scheduled viewings of your "Gentleman's Parts", or perhaps a microscope????

Geez! The Missus is hopeful for kids then....


----------



## Cocko

A2, you will be fine...

But wear sunnies.. the left will be at 'high sheen'

lol.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

and the right one?

full fleece?


----------



## Yob

Manscaping is an artform that Cocko has perfected, you may find religion in the beauty therein.. 

Be warned


----------



## Nullnvoid

Are viewings up cocko's skirt mandatory for the event? If so might try and book a seat up the back! 

And maybe an early viewing before we eat, or possibly at the end when I have had sufficient drink to not remember


----------



## Yob

Nullnvoid said:


> Are viewings up cocko's skirt mandatory for the event?


Largely inevitable for every event Cocko attends im afraid to say...


----------



## Nullnvoid

Least I have prior warning 

Already I have to contend with SWMBO asking questions like you want to go where? With people you met off what?

This will be interesting to add to that conversation!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

[SIZE=10.5pt]Conversation probably goes like this[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Brewer: hey sweetheart - I think I might get involved in the AHB Swap Meet[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=10.5pt]SWMBO: What the hell is an AHB Swap Meet[/SIZE]_
[SIZE=10.5pt]Brewer: Well - you know how you hate beer and brewing and all thngs related to it...well its like 20 - 30 guy that do it get together. So I guess you could say its all the things you hate about brewing t the power of 30.[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=10.5pt]SWMBO: Oh great - and what is AHB.[/SIZE]_
[SIZE=10.5pt]Brewer: You know...that web site I am always on. The one that usually means I pay little or no attention to things you say.....[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=10.5pt]SWMBO: Where is this "swap meet"[/SIZE]_
[SIZE=10.5pt]Brewer: Yobs house[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=10.5pt]SWMBO: Who or what is a "Yob"[/SIZE]_
[SIZE=10.5pt]Brewer: Yob is the guy that runs HDA. he spells deals with a "z". He's the guy I buy my hops from. he luvs hops soooo much. he grows them, imports them, sells them and puts heaps of them in his beers. He's really generous too....every now an then he just gives stuff away. Once he gave away this really cool old fridge with a homer sticker on it.....but I missed out on that one.[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=10.5pt]SWMBO: Ok...I get it you have a man crush on this Yob guy who is essentially a dealer selling various amounts of weed in vacuum sealed bags[/SIZE]_[SIZE=10.5pt].[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Brewer: yeah...Yobs really cool.[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=10.5pt]SWMBO: So who goes to this swap meet.[/SIZE]_
[SIZE=10.5pt]Brewer: Heaps of the guys from AHB.[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=10.5pt]SWMBO: And you've met all these guys before?[/SIZE]_
[SIZE=10.5pt]Brewer: Not really - one or two of them maybe. But basically this is the first time most of us have ever met. We just talk on line all the time. These guys are my mates[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=10.5pt]SWMBO: "Mates" you met online and have never really met huh? That sounds healthy - lucky your not a teenage girl (or boy) otherwise I would think you've been groomed by a bunch of dirty old men on the internet.[/SIZE]_
[SIZE=10.5pt]Brewer: Nah these guys are cool.... there's Yob obviously.....he was kind enough to host. Did I tell you how great he is? Mardoo, idzy, MartinOC - hes the guy that dropped of those plastic buckets and cubes - remember him?....There’s Wolfman and Whiteferret and Brouhaha...heaps of the guys are going. Oh and don’t forget Cocko.[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=10.5pt]SWMBO: Cocko?[/SIZE]_
[SIZE=10.5pt]Brewer: yeah - he's a bit of an AHB mystery. Whenever he's mentioned there is always some mention of his questionable sexuality, I think there was some talk about him being gay...not that there’s anything wrong with that. He’s going to be wearing a skirt to the swap meeting and doing viewings of his manhood every hour on the hour. Apparently his left testicle is really shiny.[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=10.5pt]SWMBO: that’s just sick....what else goes on?[/SIZE]_
[SIZE=10.5pt]Brewer: It’s so exciting we are all going to brew together. We are doing nearly 400litres in a jerry rigged system made up of bits and pieces that different guys bring along. Idzy is bringing his bits along 400litres of boiling wort balanced in a great big 44 gallon drum - a one stage this was all going to be balanced on a few old pallets.....but Yob is so clever - he has it all worked out.[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=10.5pt]SWMBO: how long does it go for?[/SIZE]_
[SIZE=10.5pt]Brewer: Well its on Saturday...but some of the guys are going on Friday night to help Yob get set up. The swap and brew will kick off early because there is so much to get done. Some guys will stay over at yobs and pitch their tents in his yard. That reminds me....I need to get a padlock for my tent. I'm scared Cocko might slip in (and slip it in) while I am asleep.[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=10.5pt]SWMBO: Oh for fucks sake....just go have you play date and Yob’s with your Idzy bitsy not so teeny brewing thingy. Just be careful and play with your own cocko if you have to.[/SIZE]_


----------



## Cocko

Crying....

:lol:


----------



## djar007

Lol. That is gold mate.


----------



## Nullnvoid

You have obviously listened to our conversations before. That's pretty damned accurate!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Nullnvoid said:


> You have obviously listened to our conversations before. That's pretty damned accurate!


No but I have been sleeping with your wife....she said the same thing to me.


----------



## Nullnvoid

GrumpyPaul said:


> No but I have been sleeping with your wife....she said the same thing to me.


That's alright, just stay away from my girlfriend. You can't have everything!


----------



## Wilkensone

Brilliant.. It's always awkward laughing at your phone in public!


Wilkens


----------



## Mardoo

Agreed. I just had to explain to work mates. It's a long and twisted tale.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Mardoo said:


> Agreed. I just had to explain to work mates. It's a long and twisted tale.


Long and twisted - but somewhat accurate. (especially the bits about Cocko)


----------



## Cocko

GrumpyPaul said:


> Long and twisted - but somewhat accurate. (especially the bits about of Cocko)



It is accurate..... the left is like a mirror.


----------



## MartinOC

Cocko said:


> It is accurate..... the left is like a mirror.


It's truly amazing what two Nuns with a watermelon & two gallons of Brasso can achieve in only 6 hours!


----------



## Cocko

It is Martin.. I have never heard so many hail marys.....

The thing is like the predator....

Anyway, we probably should move on from my left chud.


----------



## Camo6

Cocko said:


> Anyway, we probably should move on from 'my left chud'.


Really? So soon? (sarcasm font)

I guess I'll just have to look forward to the movie Christy Brown.


----------



## Cocko

Camo6 said:


> Really? So soon? (sarcasm font)


Happy to carry on with it, mate... just looking after the other readers (non sarcasm font) Lets move on from my gleaming left cashew...

Maybe PM me if you need dimensions.

Ok then, back to the great day we are planning.

Seriously, what is the food/house charge? As in, how much are we spending on food etc and what is the fee each? I have only been to 2 other case swaps and we paid the host X amount for the spit or food supplied etc..

Yob has been amazing to do this and I am sure no one is afraid to throw in for everything even if it is an over shoot. Happy to see the host profit.

Cheers


----------



## Yob

There is a pm going round, a few of the lads have banded together for the food, I'll let them sort this one out mate, I'm largely detached from it. It looks like we are well sorted though.. Something I did think of the other day that isn't sorted though..

Glassware, if someone notices a good deal on glasses going or has a box of 30 laying about in the shed?


----------



## Cocko

I would hate to make it simple.... but bring your own glass?

Done.


Fents swap did this - worked. sorted.


----------



## Cocko

Also saves the "where is my beer' scenario, as you know your glass... AND NO, well not many, HALF DRUNK glasses laying around in morning... you know what I mean..

"Oh, where is my beer.. I know, I will just grab a fresh glass, fill it and leave it in another place I will forget..."


Just a thought.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

We need a double like system


----------



## Siborg

Hey hey. How's everyone going? Yob, It'd be cool to come down on the day and catch up with all you guys if that's OK?

If there's any places left for swappers, I may be able to churn out a US amber or pale in time, depending on what date you're having it?


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Siborg said:


> If there's any places left for swappers, ..........................what date you're having it?


Siborg - its on the 19th July

The list of swappers is full - but there is a reserves list in case anyone pulls out.

Heres the latest list if you want to add your self

Swap Attendees

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
*8. Relaxed brewer*
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - raspberry saison stout
22. Edak
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. Carpedaym

Reserves:
1. Breakbeer
2. syl
3. Shane R
4. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. :lol: .. ever.
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer
5. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## Siborg

No probs. I might come down and, depending on what I have in stock, bring a keg. Possibly a milk stout or a Kolsch (if it clears in time).

Gotta clear this up with SWMBO for a lift from/to Doreen


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Siborgs comment about getting a lift from his SWMBO got me thinking.

Maybe we can get some car pooling happening.

So that got me thinking about tidying up the details and put it all in a spreadheet.

I dont seem to be able to put a table in a popst without losing all the formatting - so I have posted it as a pic and the excel table

*What other info can you provide?*


*Whats your swap beer?*
*Are you bringing any food - if so what?*
*Where are you coming from - and are you driving ( or getting driven)?*

Post or send me your details and I will update the table below.





View attachment swap planning.xlsx


----------



## idzy

You can add me to the driving category. I will be taking a trailer too and sleeping the night (I believe in the bungalow or plan b a tent).


----------



## AJ80

Just updating my swap beer - had some issues transferring the stout off all those raspberries and the batch is likely well oxidised. As such, the brew is not at a standard I'm happy to share with you all. Good news is the other cube of stout from the batch is fermented out and has had a fair whack of cacao nibs added and will get some vanilla beans added for a day or two as well before bottling this weekend. 

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
*8. Relaxed brewer*
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Edak
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. Carpedaym

Reserves:
1. Breakbeer
2. syl
3. Shane R
4. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. :lol: .. ever.
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer
5. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## Edak

I am afraid that I have to pull out of the swap. SWMBO says that it's our anniversary so I have to spend the day with her. Looks Luke breakbeer gets my place...


----------



## Yob

Tell her she's invited, we need someone to clean the mash tuns


----------



## breakbeer

Holy shit, better get my brew on.

Shame you can't be there Kade, was lookin forward to a chat


----------



## idzy

1. Yob
2. Mardoo
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
*8. Relaxed brewer*
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
*22. Breakbeer*
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. Carpedaym

Reserves:
1. syl
2. Shane R
3. Woostyle
4. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. :lol: .. ever.
3. CarpeDaym
4. RelaxedBrewer
5. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres

added my beer and breakbeer into the swap.


----------



## Edak

breakbeer said:


> Holy shit, better get my brew on.
> 
> Shame you can't be there Kade, was lookin forward to a chat


 I'm upset because I wanted to catch up with a few of you and also wanted to see this monster brew!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Updated the spreadsheet.

Any more details on the catering side of things?
Whats your swap beer?
Where are you coming from and are you driving/getting driven there? (ie can you pick someone up along the way)




View attachment swap planning.xlsx


Hang in there bench warmers....there is still a chance you will make the team. Reserve list is down to 3.


----------



## Yob

Catering is being driven in a pm circulating about and looks to be well in hand mate, can invite you in if you want?


----------



## GrumpyPaul

By all means invite me in.....
Do you want all the details in a spreadsheet/plan like this?

Or do I just have too much time on my hands at work and am exposing my inner geek/nerd procilivities towards a Excel and a strange fetish to put everything inot a spreadsheet?


----------



## Yob

the spreadsheet cant hurt mate, will invite you into the PM


----------



## breakbeer

Yeeeeah, I get to swap some beers. Stoked!

I'll be brewing a Chai Milk Stout for my swap beer, just waiting on delivery of the last few ingredients I need so may not get to brew it until the weekend after this one. Which means they may not be ready to drink on swap day, but a week or so afterwards.

First time I've ever brewed this beer, but wanted to do something different for my fellow brewers so I hope it turns out alright.

I'm gonna aim for 28 bottles, which is 24 for the swap, an extra for the host, one for me to sample & two to age & see how they go. That's 21L, which is a full cube with 2L of trub in the FV. Fingers crossed

:beerbang:


----------



## Yob

Dry Hopping my Swap beer today, preliminary tasting is good, back up beer will be pitched tmoz..

Not far off now peeps, better get to collecting some wood for the fire and getting the odd jobs sorted.

:kooi:


----------



## Camo6

I'll be dry hopping my back up beer soon as my original swap beer seemed a bit unbalanced to me. It was meant to be an English IPA but an early tasting lacked bitterness.
Hopefully a rye AIPA will save the day.


----------



## MartinOC

Yob, I've got access to as much firewood as you'll ever need. How much do you want & how big?


----------



## micbrew

Making hay when the sun shines ...

I to bottled my swap beer ... its all coming together quite nicely 
thanks to JB for allowing me to use his brew rig to get this one done !

its gunna be EPIC

cheers mick


----------



## Damn

Bottled my English IPA 2 weeks ago and will test in 2 weeks. Made another version of this 3 months ago and fked up the hop additions still tastes bloody good to me. Really enjoying the malt flavour. So I'm expecting better. I've got a APA as a back up.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Mine was bottled the weekend before last.

So it will be well and truly ready to drink by swap day.

In fact it will be 2 months in the bottle - so it will have "aged' and "mellowed' nicely by then too


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Shite, backup beers? I did not plan for that LOL. Was concerned my lager hadn't finished fully (1.016), but gave it plenty of time, heat and agitating to conclude it was likely non-fermentables from upping the un-roasted chestnuts... have bottled and stored "safe" to carbonate, all goes well will allow a month and a half for lagering and confirmation that it tastes as good as it did out of the FV!!!

Might see if I can whip up a backup beer this long weekend just to be safe!


----------



## SimoB

Dam wish I could participate! Is it too late? Actually don't think I cab get a brew down in time. Really need a bigger fridge

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yob

come as a non swapper and/or put your name on the reserve list mate


----------



## Yob

So I have some English Liquid yeast that's just out of date.. (WLP002)

is there any interest in me spinning up 10 or 15 vials of it? I could easily do a few starters and get some vials happening and freeze them until the day if anyone is keen?

Yeast swap? Ive got quite a number I can swap, WY1217, WLP001, WLP090, WLP099, *Greenbelt.. er.. WY1272 I think... 

*pretty much a house strain now, cultured and banked the 2nd and 3rd uses of this yeast


----------



## Damn

How will that go in the dry stout getting brewed? If its a good match put me down for enough for the cube.


----------



## Yob

pretty good I rekon.. >LINKY< (WLP002)

"A classic ESB strain from one of England's largest independent breweries. This yeast is best suited for English style ales including milds, bitters, porters, _*and English style stouts*_. This yeast will leave a beer very clear, and will leave some residual sweetness."

I'd have to check but I may also have one of >THESE< in there as well.. (WLP023)

"From the famous brewing town of Burton upon Trent, England, this yeast is packed with character. It provides delicious subtle fruity flavors like apple, clover honey and pear. Great for all English styles, IPA's, bitters, and pales. _*Excellent in porters and stouts.*_"

Possible options, will check tonight.


----------



## Damn

Jeepers, they both read bloody good. I'd love to spilt my cube and compare. WLP023 does sound tasty, but I'm a simple man with a simple palette. I'd probably struggle to notice the difference in a beer like a stout. I'll be guided yourself and the other experts.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I'm down for those yeasts! I dont have a very impressive bank though and I only mildly rinse and refrigerate.


----------



## Mardoo

Yob I'm pretty sure you gave me a vial of the WL026 which I'm happy to grow up for the swap if folks want some. I won't be freezing but just giving out slurry in sterile water.


----------



## Yob

Sweet, please do mardoo, great stuff


----------



## Mardoo

Will do. Not sure how much I'll end up with but I'll try to have enough for all the cubers.


----------



## Yob

I think it was the 023 Burton I gave you, I'll get the 002 spinning over the weekend


----------



## Mardoo

Oh yeah, and my swap beers...
And I Took CarpeDaym and RelaxedBrewer off the no -swap lust since they've moved onto the swap list.

1. Yob
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
*22. Breakbeer*
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. Carpedaym

Reserves:
1. syl
2. Shane R
3. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. :lol: .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## Mardoo

Yob said:


> I think it was the 023 Burton I gave you, I'll get the 002 spinning over the weekend


always was bad with numbers...


----------



## RelaxedBrewer

Yob said:


> So I have some English Liquid yeast that's just out of date.. (WLP002)
> 
> is there any interest in me spinning up 10 or 15 vials of it? I could easily do a few starters and get some vials happening and freeze them until the day if anyone is keen?
> 
> Yeast swap? Ive got quite a number I can swap, WY1217, WLP001, WLP090, WLP099, *Greenbelt.. er.. WY1272 I think...
> 
> *pretty much a house strain now, cultured and banked the 2nd and 3rd uses of this yeast


if people are interested in the swap, I can make some starters from my yeasts as well. I will have WLP 004,002,007 and 001 possible have WY 3944 as well.
Might not bring them all along as I only have a couple of starter vessels. If I am really organised I can make some starters and transfer them to jars for people.


----------



## Yob

Ooh ooh... 004 and 007 

Booyah!!


----------



## SimoB

Sounds good, on phone so can't add myself to the non swap list but I'll get to it. I may be able to bring some yeast. I'll try my best to harvest and bring some jars from coming up brew

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mardoo

OK guys, I've decided I'm not up to taking on the spit roast for a number of reasons. Anyone want to do one? From the food PM going around it sounds like we'll come up with plenty of food if no one wants to. Cocko, By the sound of it you might be up to "taking" a spit roast? Yes? h34r:

I can probably provide enough oak wine barrel staves for a wood-fired spit if that's of interest. Not 100% sure, but very likely.


----------



## carpedaym

My swap beer hasn't worked out  I won't have time to brew another in the meantime. I've just subbed in Syl who was top of the 'reserves' list. I hope that is the right thing to do. Have also added myself to non-swappers list:

1. Yob
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
*24. syl*

Reserves:
1. Shane R
2. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted.  :lol: .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
*4. CarpeDaym*

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres 

_Edit: fixed bolding_


----------



## Yob

Bottled.. Now all I gotta do is brew 340 effing liters 

1. Yob - *APA*
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
*24. syl*

Reserves:
1. Shane R
2. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted.  :lol: .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
*4. CarpeDaym*

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## insane_rosenberg

It's getting a little late for me to get a brew on for this swap, so I don't think I should be relied upon as a reserve.
Make it a good one!

1. Yob - *APA*
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
*24. syl*

Reserves:
1. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted.  :lol: .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
*4. CarpeDaym*

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## Mardoo

Okay, in terms of the brew system: MidnightBrew and Idzy, have you guys talked about the height of the stand Idzy's building? I was around MB's the other night and his super burner is a tall sucker. The burner in Idzy's photo of the preliminary build is also a tall sucker, but are they equally tall suckers?

That could be the major hitch we've been looking for - burner doesn't fit under the pot.


----------



## Yob

I too am nervous about equipment, it's the one loose thread and unknown we have... Also the most important...


----------



## Mardoo

A lot of us are getting to that age where we're nervous about our equipment...

Did you ever source the 5m silicone hose (if I remember correctly) for transfer to the kettle? I could grab some and provide that.


----------



## Yob

Not as yet no, Ive got a trip to KK coming up in the next 3 weeks or so, if you end up grabbing it before, let me know

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Midnight Brew

Burner measurements.

Mother of Rambo (haha I love saying that)
W = 460mm
L = 535mm
H = 425mm


----------



## peaky

Have managed to negotiate a leave pass for the evening so have added myself to the non-swap attendees. Should be a blast :beerbang:

1. Yob - *APA*
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - apa/ipa
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
*24. syl*

Reserves:
1. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted.  :lol: .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
*4. CarpeDaym*
5. peaky

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## Camo6

Swap beer bottled. I hate bottling.



1. Yob - *APA*
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Wolfman (tentative)
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
*24. syl*

Reserves:
1. Woostyle

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted.  :lol: .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
*4. CarpeDaym*
5. peaky

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## MartinOC

Gents, a question on case-swap protocol:

I've produced an Aussie Ale for the case swap, but it's just not up to my standards (too sweet/crystally & undercarb'd) & I'm not happy with it. I wouldn't put it into a Comp., & wouldn't serve it to anyone right now.

I've got an OG 1065 Porter on the go that needs to be bottled, but that means it won't be drinkable for several months. Either way, the current temperatures are against bottle carbonation.

Alternatively, I could knock-out a simple Pale Ale that might be drinkable in 6 weeks.

What's the expectation/protocol with the swap beers?


----------



## Yob

A known date to open is totally acceptable, there have been entries bottled the day of swap previously.. Either way is fine mate


----------



## MartinOC

Whew! Thanks Yob. A reprieve from the "immediate drinkability" I was expecting.

If that's the case, I'll dry-hop the bejeezus out of the Porter & bottle it in about a week.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Haha I was worried as I bottled mine few weeks back with stickers stating to lager at fridge temps for a few months!


----------



## Wolfman

Sorry guys going to have to pull the pin on this. My batch has been sitting in the fridge not bottled for months. Can't say it's going to be a beer I'm happy with. Woostyle I've updated you to my spot. Hope you have time to brew a beer. 

Sorry lads. 

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Brouhaha
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Woostyle
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1. 

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. CarpeDaym
5. peaky

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## Yob

Totally off topic but how goes the Reno wolfman?


----------



## Wolfman

Very slow mate. Although we do have walls and a ceiling in the lounge so a tad warmer. Just gotta keep chipping away at it. 

Just keeping up with demand in the brewing side if things though.


----------



## brouhaha

Guys, sorry for the late notice but I'm gonna have to pull out of the swap. Gonna be out of town...


----------



## Yob

1. Yob - APA

2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. 
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Woostyle
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. CarpeDaym
5. peaky

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## Midnight Brew

I'm getting nervous about some equipment I bought. It's estimated to arrive before the 7th July which is really pushing my time frame to get the fermentation fridge finished. It leaves me about a week and a half to build it and ferment. Im not pulling out, just a drinking date will be several weeks after the swap. Worst comes to worst I do have a mixed batch of foreign extra stout (same batch two different yeasts) that will be about 8 months old come swap day. It would benefit from longer but can assess the situation when the beer is fermenting. Not entirely sure if I will still be able to fit a second brew into it for kegging.


----------



## mofox1

Wow, how the f* have I've missed this thread? Yob's just a suburb up from me... will need to start following the events forum.

Anyway - I'm keen (leave pass pending...).

Obviously I'm pretty late to this, so what's the deal? In the event that I make it to the swap list, I've got a double batch I'm bottling this weekend, but I'm more than happy just to bring a few along to share or get some feedback on. Might still even have some of my first AG I did a month or so back.

Mine is (just) a basic APA: extract (70% barley, 18% wheat) & crystal (12% of various, plus a handful of RB at the end for colour) used to showcase Citra, as I'd never used it before. It's tastes pretty amazing already, but it's certainly nothing as fancy as what's on the list already.

Also, do we throw some money in for food, or just pick up the notes around Cocko?  (From what I've seen on this thread, you've got bad rep at meet-ups mate!)

Mick


----------



## idzy

Place 7 is available Mick. Take the plunge and commit buddy. Get that leave pass happening


----------



## mofox1

idzy said:


> Place 7 is available Mick. Take the plunge and commit buddy. Get that leave pass happening


Heh. So it is.

I think I saw it in the thread earlier, can't find it now though... What's the bottle preference? I've got the PET 700's I normally use, as well as the glass 650's & glass 750's (recycled longnecks).

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Woostyle
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew
17. Warmbeer
18. JB
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. CarpeDaym
5. peaky

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## Mardoo

Does Syl know he's been moved up into the swap list?

Edit: PM'd him.


----------



## JB

@mofox1 - any of those bottles should be fine. There was a mixture of those the last swap I attended.

~ Just adding in my 2 possible swap beers

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Woostyle
12. zeggie
13. Damn - Probably an IPA\
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - IRA
17. Warmbeer
18. JB - Imperial ESB or Choc Brown Ale - depends on pre-swap tastings
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. CarpeDaym
5. peaky

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## GrumpyPaul

I like the sound of the imperial esb.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## lswhi3

Is this still happening? I could have a tasty NZ IPA ready by then


----------



## Yob

Yes its still happening, put yourself on the reserve list, if anyone drops out you move in to swap.


----------



## Yob

PM Sent re the details for the swap day, if Ive missed anyone, please let me know and I'll invite you into the PM.

Cheers


----------



## Woostyle

Luke1992 said:


> Is this still happening? I could have a tasty NZ IPA ready by then


Hey mate you can take my spot. I've been overseas and was on the reserves when I left so I don't have anything ready.


----------



## breakbeer

I know I'm cutting it fine, but I finally brewed my swap beer last weekend & bought the yeast for it today

It's a Chai spiced Milk Stout & I went with some WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast

I'll pitch it tomorrow & bottle in 10 - 14 days, should be ready to drink a week or so after the swap

:beerbang:


----------



## Nullnvoid

I know I'm not in the swap, but I bottled a batch today. Thankfully it will be ready to drink by the 19th July. 

I think I will have run out of supply by then. Can't brew it quick enough. And it would be very embarrassing turning up to my first swap with bought beer


----------



## mofox1

Nullnvoid said:


> I know I'm not in the swap, but I bottled a batch today. Thankfully it will be ready to drink by the 19th July.
> 
> I think I will have run out of supply by then. Can't brew it quick enough. And it would be very embarrassing turning up to my first swap with bought beer


Lol... I'm watching my dwindling stocks right now... 50L about to be bottled, but nothing on the shelves!

Edit: Or is that "stocks dwindling"... as I'm affecting that result right now?


----------



## peaky

Nullnvoid said:


> I know I'm not in the swap, but I bottled a batch today. Thankfully it will be ready to drink by the 19th July.
> 
> I think I will have run out of supply by then. Can't brew it quick enough. And it would be very embarrassing turning up to my first swap with bought beer



I showed up to my first swap with bought beer (tipped out 100 longnecks due to infection a couple weeks prior), and now I'm showing up to my second swap with bought beer (haven't brewed for two years). Both swaps at the same address. What a sad c^#t... lol


----------



## Yob

Didn't you brew the other week? Tell me you did!!


----------



## peaky

Yob said:


> Didn't you brew the other week? Tell me you did!!


Yep, knocked out an IPA last Sunday on the old brew rig that I sold to a mate. First time I've brewed in 2 years and still managed to hit the targets ;-) First time the system has been used in 2 years also.

Popped into Grain and Grape today and bought a couple of fermenters and some other bits and bobs. Called into The Good Guys after that and bought a new 120L Westinghouse fridge, after a small mod to the freezer box the fermenter fits perfectly. Going back to pick up another fridge tomorrow.
Got the Braumeister rundown by the young bloke at G&G today, and looked at a Kegorator, might have to take the trailer with me on the next trip there in a few weeks time....... ;-)


----------



## Damn

Just sampled my 2nd stubbie....I thinks its good to go. I hope its up to your standards guys. Lucky I brewed a double batch, lovin it in fact.

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Woostyle
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - IRA
17. Warmbeer
18. JB - Imperial ESB or Choc Brown Ale - depends on pre-swap tastings
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. CarpeDaym
5. peaky

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## Midnight Brew

Just moved myself to the non swap list to free up a spot if anyone wants to grab it. Im waiting on parts for a fermentation fridge build that are still expected to arrive sometime in the next 2 weeks. I just feel its not going to arrive in enough time. If it comes in time I'll set it up ferment and be a drinking date added to the list. Alternatively if no one takes the spot I do have a batch of foreign extra stout to swap but will need a few months before drinking. Just not happy where it is at currently and needs a little more time to condition.

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10.
11. Woostyle
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - IRA
17. Warmbeer
18. JB - Imperial ESB or Choc Brown Ale - depends on pre-swap tastings
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. CarpeDaym
5. peaky
6. Midnight Brew

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## Yob

I'm going to blend out the Belgian triple IPA monster, had a glass yesterday and while killer, it's a bit on the syrupy side, a very deceptive %15 (ish) flavour and aroma were not affected by the blended glass I had yesterday but made it a bit more quaffable.. Just about time for the keg hop addition


----------



## Meats

Hi Guys,

I'm new here but was just sent over because I hear about this swap/meetup. I'd love to come along if it's open.

I'm pretty new to homebrewing but I have some homebrew to swap but I'm not sure if I have enough. I have 19 bottles of Almond Chocolate Stout.

If this isn't enough it would be good to come along and meet up with people anyway and maybe get some tips.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Luke1992 said:


> Is this still happening? I could have a tasty NZ IPA ready by then





Yob said:


> Yes its still happening, put yourself on the reserve list, if anyone drops out you move in to swap.





Woostyle said:


> Hey mate you can take my spot. I've been overseas and was on the reserves when I left so I don't have anything ready.


As per the above - I have moved Woostyle to the Non Swappers and put Luke1992 in his place on the Swappers list.

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10.
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - IRA
17. Warmbeer
18. JB - Imperial ESB or Choc Brown Ale - depends on pre-swap tastings
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. CarpeDaym
5. peaky
6. Midnight Brew
7. Woostyle


Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres




Meats said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new here but was just sent over because I hear about this swap/meetup. I'd love to come along if it's open.
> 
> I'm pretty new to homebrewing but I have some homebrew to swap but I'm not sure if I have enough. I have 19 bottles of Almond Chocolate Stout.
> 
> If this isn't enough it would be good to come along and meet up with people anyway and maybe get some tips.


Meats - it appears spot no.10 has been vacated by Midnight Brew. However as the are 24 swappers you need 24 bottles.

So you can either add yourself to the swappers or non swappers list.

Simply copy the full list above, edit accordingly and repost.



Yob said:


> PM Sent re the details for the swap day, if I've missed anyone, please let me know and I'll invite you into the PM.
> 
> Cheers


Yob - You might need to add Meats tot he mailing list so he gets the details


----------



## Meats

Thanks for letting me know. I'll come along as a non-swapper this time but I'll bring some of my beer to share anyway. Would be good to get some informed feedback!

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10.
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - IRA
17. Warmbeer
18. JB - Imperial ESB or Choc Brown Ale - depends on pre-swap tastings
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. CarpeDaym
5. peaky
6. Midnight Brew
7. Woostyle
8. Meats

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## Yob

PM'd separately as the quota of PM participants was maxed out I think

Cheers


----------



## Camo6

Sad to say I'm a bit unimpressed with my swap beer. Early tastings are a bit sweet for my liking and the hops too fruity and muddled. It needs more dank. I may have undercarbed the bottles a bit too. I'll still enter it though as I don't have time to brew another. Hopefully a few weeks make a big difference.


----------



## Yob

Gotta give mine a taste over the weekend, it's still very green but should give an indication one way or another..

Backup in CC ATM h34r:

:drinks:


----------



## MartinOC

Camo6 said:


> Sad to say I'm a bit unimpressed with my swap beer. Early tastings are a bit sweet for my liking. I may have undercarbed the bottles a bit too.


Ditto on each count, so I'm going to swap the next batch I made (OG 1065 Porter). It's going into a keg tonight to get carb'd & then CPBF'd in a few days (thanks to a loan from Brendo). Still a bit under-attenuated from the original plan, but hydrometer tasting was good, so I'm hopeful of something decent to showcase my (jaded) brewing skills.

Edit. PS. Should bottles be marked with your respective "swapper number" (ie. I'm 9th on the list, hence CS #9)?


----------



## Yob

Yep just the number martin, well start a tasting thread after the swap to list it all out probably


----------



## MartinOC

Thanks. Be gentle with me...I'm a virgin.

Just don't tell Cocko :unsure:


----------



## Cocko

MartinOC said:


> Thanks. Be gentle with me...I'm a virgin.
> 
> Just don't tell Cocko :unsure:


I'll be gentle, mate....


Gentle, in a very violent manner. Just stay calm and do not scream.... Shut your eyes and all will be fine.


----------



## SmallFry

Cocko said:


> I'll be gentle, mate....
> 
> 
> Gentle, in a very violent manner. Just stay calm and do not scream.... Shut your eyes and all will be fine.
> 
> *Edited by Cocko, Today, 08:53 PM.*


I'm more than a little scared about what you edited out in that previous minute to make it "more" respectable.

What, with it being my first case swap, and all.


----------



## brendo

SmallFry said:


> I'm more than a little scared about what you edited out in that previous minute to make it "more" respectable.
> 
> What, with it being my first case swap, and all.


There is your first mistake rookie... The words "respectable" and "case swap" are mutually exclusive ;0)


----------



## carpedaym

Meats said:


> I have 19 bottles of Almond Chocolate Stout.


Meats, I have an idea. I'm short on quantity too but would like to swap. Perhaps, if protocol doesn't prohibit, we could 'swap-spot-share'. I.e. both put in 12 bottles to make up the 24 for one spot, others get either yours or mine, and we split the loot.

Disclaimer to all, my beer is fairly unexciting—MGSA / LCBA type of ale—though I'm pleased with how the FG sample is tasting pre- dry hop. However, you do have an excuse to knock my idea back


----------



## Yob

Isn't there a vacancy number? Personally I don't mind if there is a combination pot luck slot.. Fills the gaps too 

Had a taste of my swapper today, that'll do pig, that'll do... backup beer went to keg... sadly for you lot


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

My stout leg I wad going to bring is a fail. Something had gone wrong due to adding boiled oats into the mash and the flavors just don't meld. OG was low and FG was high resulting in only 3%... will let it age in the keg but if I need keg space will be lawn food. 

Will pitch an aussie dark/red ale today with fresh pack of US05. Fingers crossed it is finished in 10 days allowing fot carbonation in keg so I can front up with SOMETHING to share other than my swap beer!!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Cracked my first chestnut pilsner (swap beer) tonight which has only just carbonated no lagering yet and am very happy! Pretty much will be spot on with the bridge rd version with a couple months lagering at fridge temps.

Also pitched the aussie dark ale so hoping to have a keg to share as well


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Here tis


----------



## Black n Tan

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Here tis


Looking forward to trying that one. Just not looking forward to waiting whilst it lagers.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Haha well you dont HAVE to wait, but I advise you do ;-)


----------



## carpedaym

I spoke with Meats and we will share spot 10... Hurrah!

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10. CarpeDaym & Meats - Quaffer Pale Ale, or an Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - IRA
17. Warmbeer
18. JB - Imperial ESB or Choc Brown Ale - depends on pre-swap tastings
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. peaky
5. Midnight Brew
6. Woostyle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## technobabble66

My Swap Brew went down yesterday.
It's a tweaked recipe of mine to resemble Fat Yak, but i've upped the malts into more Amber territory i think. So Amber Yak it is, or a Pale Amber Yak. Also done with Mangrove Jack's British Ale at ~18°C to see what it does.
Cutting it a little fine, and unfortunately it will need 2-3 months in the bottle to hit perfection. Just in time for the Grand Final!

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - Amber Yak (ready to drink on Grand Final Day)
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10. CarpeDaym & Meats - Quaffer Pale Ale, or an Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - IRA
17. Warmbeer
18. JB - Imperial ESB or Choc Brown Ale - depends on pre-swap tastings
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. peaky
5. Midnight Brew
6. Woostyle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10. CarpeDaym & Meats - Quaffer Pale Ale, or an Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - IRA
17. Warmbeer
18. JB - Imperial ESB or Choc Brown Ale - depends on pre-swap tastings
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. peaky
5. Midnight Brew
6. Woostyle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## Yob

can CarpeDaym & Meats mark your bottles 10a and 10b so we know what we have received?

Cheers


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

looks like you booze hounds are in for a big day :lol:
Nev


----------



## Yob

2 days Nev, in Victoria, it requires 2 days


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Yob said:


> 2 days Nev, in Victoria, it requires 2 days


Oh I see you guys cant go hard for one day, come over we will show you how to do it :chug:
Nev


----------



## Yob

Oh no Nev, we go plenty hard, just we brew vast amounts as well so its prudent to start the night before to get warmed up the equipment sorted..

One of these days I'll take you up on that Nev..

:kooi:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Yob said:


> Oh no Nev, we go plenty hard, just we brew vast amounts as well so its prudent to start the night before to get warmed up the equipment sorted..
> 
> One of these days I'll take you up on that Nev..
> 
> :kooi:


More than welcome, we will avoid Belmont and Armadale (jyo town ) .
Ok we dont brew on our case swaps, hence only one day of mayhem.
Nev


----------



## Camo6

I call BS Nev. From what I hear nothing goes hard when jyo's involved...unless Yob drags Cocko along.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Camo6 said:


> I call BS Nev. From what I hear nothing goes hard when jyo's involved...unless Yob drags Cocko along.


Lets just say they have a special understanding


----------



## carpedaym

Just bottled my summer ale. I will mark it as 10A and include the bottling date. Meats will mark his as 10B.

Updating below for clarity:

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - IRA
17. Warmbeer
18. JB - Imperial ESB or Choc Brown Ale - depends on pre-swap tastings
19. ro55c0 - Rye IPA
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. peaky
5. Midnight Brew
6. Woostyle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. ro55c0 20L
12. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
13. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
14. RelaxedBrewer 20L
15. Breakbeer 20L
16. Midnight Brew 20L
17. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres

_Edit: fuckballs._


----------



## r055c0

I'm really sorry but I have to pull out, I know it's late notice and a pain in the arse (especially as I'm supposed to be helping with the food) but I've got a commitment I cant get out of. I'm forfeiting my place in the swap and in the cube list, and I'll try to get the beers I made for the swap around to Yob's during the week so they can be split between everyone as they were brewed for you guys anyway. Gutted I can't make it, I was really looking forward to meeting (some of) you guys in person.


----------



## r055c0

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - IRA
17. Warmbeer
18. JB - Imperial ESB or Choc Brown Ale - depends on pre-swap tastings
19. 
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. peaky
5. Midnight Brew
6. Woostyle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
12. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
13. RelaxedBrewer 20L
14. Breakbeer 20L
15. Midnight Brew 20L
16. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 340 litres


----------



## Yob

Bring ya mittens and coats folks, looks like it'll be cold and wet..


----------



## Mardoo

For some reason that makes me happy


----------



## Yob

Didn't think you were Canadian...


----------



## SmallFry

Thought we'd just huddle around that rocket-engine of a burner you've got planned for the big brew. 

Should feel like we're in Dubai within about 15 foot of that baby.


----------



## Cocko

Yob, Can I asked the planned brew time? I know I am not involved but really wanna watch this EPIC batch be made....

Also, is anyone else bringing a keg? Reason I ask, is I can bring an eski that will fit my stumpy style and probably 2 more cornies side by side or I will just bring a bucket for mine and ice.

only 2 more ice addict sleeps! WOOT!


----------



## Yob

Plan is.. most of the work will be done on the Friday so hope to mash in 10am (ish) at the latest.. If I can get that water to strike before that, we will mash in as soon as we can.. Having done/seen swap days before things rarely run to plan.. But we can hope eh?


----------



## Cocko

Massive.

Arrival times adjusted accordingly.

See you midday-ish.

Awesome.


----------



## SmallFry

Have a (half-a) keg of porter, so it wont need fridging, just good to go at winter ambient.

Will be there around 2 'ish, Metro willing.


----------



## peaky

Being an observer, I reckon you guys should mash in at 3pm. Guaranteed circus performance! :lol:


----------



## Yob

Being a swap day brew.. Circus pretty much a guarantee mate


----------



## Camo6

Despite telling my wife about the all important case swap in July, by not having it displayed in giant text on the _refrigerator_ (kinda like facebook but not as encompassing) she has promised to babysit for the SIL's anniversary that night leaving me with the kids. The only benefit from this is, while I can only attend for a few hours, I've guilted her into dropping me off _and_ picking me up. The only good news is, due to a lack of brewing lately, I'll only be able to bring my case swap beer and a sixer of TED's. How's that good news you say? Because Cocko's bringing a keg!


----------



## Yob

Just make sure it's before Smallfry, last swapper to attend.. Does it

(not just with Cocko)


----------



## Camo6

I'm sooo gonna wear a Go-Pro.


----------



## Cocko

The keg I am bringing is TED, Cam.

Took me ages to tip them in there... If anyone needs 3 slabs of clear glass twisty's - just shout.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Cocko may I reserve a spot in your tub for my keg? Dry hopping/cold crashing tonight so it should be carbonating come thursday night and just ready on saturday =D


----------



## Whiteferret

I am also bringing my keg esky it will have an extra spot if someone needs it.
Can also bring a tap and QDs but they will be ball lock not pin.


----------



## Yob

Likewise, all stuff on site is also Ball Lock compatible

ie: spare party bin setup and pluto gun


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Cool ill have gas and gun for minein case someone doesnt can plug into whiteferrets


----------



## JB

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer
9. MartinOC
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. 
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. peaky
5. Midnight Brew
6. Woostyle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
12. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
13. RelaxedBrewer 20L
14. Breakbeer 20L
15. Midnight Brew 20L
16. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 320 litres


----------



## GrumpyPaul

_Given swapper no 19 has been vacated - does this mean we only bring 23 bottles?_


----------



## GrumpyPaul

and still waiting to hear what Relaxed Brewer, MartinOC, zeggie, Warmbeer, Whiteferret, Breakbeer and syl's swap beers are going to be.

I like to know what I am looking forward to....


----------



## Nullnvoid

I'm almost tempted to jump into spot 19. I have a bottled amber ale which needs another couple of weeks to carb up properly. The beers on the list look tasty.

I'm only new to this though and its only a kit so not up to the standards of you lot.

What size are the swap bottles? Mine are all bottled in 375ml bottles


----------



## MartinOC

> 1. Yob - APA
> 2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
> 3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
> 4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
> 5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
> 6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
> 7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
> 8. Relaxed brewer
> 9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
> 10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
> 10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
> 11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
> 12. zeggie
> 13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
> 14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
> 15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
> 16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
> 17. Warmbeer
> 18. JB - Imperial ESB
> 19.
> 20. Whiteferret
> 21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
> 22. Breakbeer
> 23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
> 24. syl
> 
> Reserves:
> 1.
> 
> Non-Swap Attendees
> 1. Nullnvoid
> 2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
> 3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
> 4. peaky
> 5. Midnight Brew
> 6. Woostyle
> 
> Cubes/Brewers
> 1. Technobabble - 20L
> 2. Grainer 20L
> 3. Mardoo 20L
> 4. MartinOC 20L
> 5. Idzy 20L
> 6. Damn 20L
> 7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
> 8. Yob 20L
> 9. JB 20L
> 10. Micbrew 20L
> 11. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
> 12. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
> 13. RelaxedBrewer 20L
> 14. Breakbeer 20L
> 15. Midnight Brew 20L
> 16. Grumpy Paul 20L
> 
> Total: 320 litres


 


> What size are the swap bottles? Mine are all bottled in 375ml bottles


I believe the swapping amount is usually a 750ml bottle, so 48 x 375ml required in your case.


----------



## Cocko

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Cocko may I reserve a spot in your tub for my keg? Dry hopping/cold crashing tonight so it should be carbonating come thursday night and just ready on saturday =D


Too easy mate, I will size it up tonight but at a guess, it should fit my stumpy and 2 cornies... would be good to get one more corny to fill = less ice but either way.

I will report back.


----------



## MartinOC

If it's a help to anyone, I've got a two-tap magic box that I can provide (ball-lock fittings). All you need is your full kegs & gas to dispense it.


----------



## Grainer

I may bring my Double Coffee Chocolate OD stout if I remember.. got a Keg in the keezer.. if u got too many kegs.. I will have to challenge myself to drink it all


----------



## RelaxedBrewer

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. 
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. peaky
5. Midnight Brew
6. Woostyle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
12. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
13. RelaxedBrewer 20L
14. Breakbeer 20L
15. Midnight Brew 20L
16. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 320 litres


----------



## GrumpyPaul

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout 
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. 
20. Whiteferret
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. peaky
5. Midnight Brew
6. Woostyle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. Whiteferret 20L if enough can be brewed.
12. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
13. RelaxedBrewer 20L
14. Breakbeer 20L
15. Midnight Brew 20L
16. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 320 litres

Updated Warmbeers swap beer - poor little fella, he's not allowed to play at AHB anymore


----------



## Whiteferret

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. 
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. peaky
5. Midnight Brew
6. Woostyle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. Whiteferret 20L
12. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
13. RelaxedBrewer 20L
14. Breakbeer 20L
15. Midnight Brew 20L
16. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 320 litres


----------



## Cocko

Ok, my eski will fit my stumpy and 2 more kegs.... DJ_L3Thal has centre seat - one left, if needed.

I will bring it and a few bags of ice [Frozen water] - Yob thinks we should be able to top up for serving from his gas supply during the day but if any one has a little KK bottle and ball lock.....

Anyway, Grainer, do you want the aisle seat for your DCC? - probably not an ice cold beer style but there if you want it?

Cheers


----------



## pedleyr

I won't be there but happy to offer up my 2.6kg KK gas bottle for the night (just swapped for a full one on the weekend so plenty to get through the night) if anyone wants to pick it up and drop it back to me in Rowville.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout 
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. 
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. peaky
5. Midnight Brew
6. Woostyle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. Whiteferret 20L
12. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
13. RelaxedBrewer 20L
14. Breakbeer 20L
15. Midnight Brew 20L
16. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 320 litres


----------



## Cocko

pedleyr said:


> I won't be there but happy to offer up my 2.6kg KK gas bottle for the night (just swapped for a full one on the weekend so plenty to get through the night) if anyone wants to pick it up and drop it back to me in Rowville.


Legend, thank you muchly mate, but I am sure we will get through with out bothering you for such a minor thing, absolute respect though :beerbang:

Also, with Rowville being in a different time zone, it could get confusing to collect 

Seriously though, thanks all the same.

I have a keg charger thingy but doesn't seem to work well, as in, it chews a little bulb just to refill to serving at times..... I blame Small Fry.

Anyway, cheers!


----------



## pedleyr

No drama, offer is open if circumstances require it! ******* jealous that I can't make it, third in a row that hasn't worked out for me... And this one had heaps of notice too. 

Next time I hope to be able to manage the time zone differences better and make it along.


----------



## Cocko

Pedo, easy answer - xmas swap at yours. Sorted.

Please let us know the date and times etc.

You're a good man.

 [My pokey tongue emoticon is wearing out atm LOL] 


Seriously though, make the effort next one, always worth it from my experience. Look forward to a beer with you.

Cheers


----------



## Yob

I assume someone else is bringing gas? I think the bottle will be fine and I've got a shit ton of bulbs, but carting a bottle from keg to keg all day don't sound like fun.. 

Thanks for the offer pedleyr, pickup wouldn't be an issue but getting it back to you would be


----------



## Cocko

My bottle is dry, if I can get a chance to change it over, I will bring a freshy but can't see it happening.... will do my best, my be able to swing through Daves on the way.

I will bring the nanga adaptor thingy and all spare bulbs.


----------



## pedleyr

Yeah I imagine that driving wouldn't be an option on the evening! 

Can always bring it back on the next day... I wouldn't be wanting it for a couple of days. Or if I placed an order for hops I could get 2 birds with one stone and come and grab it... If it is needed, don't worry as much about the logistics. 

See how it pans out, chances are someone that's attending will bring one I imagine.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Cocko said:


> Ok, my eski will fit my stumpy and 2 more kegs.... DJ_L3Thal has centre seat - one left, if needed.
> 
> I will bring it and a few bags of ice [Frozen water] - Yob thinks we should be able to top up for serving from his gas supply during the day but if any one has a little KK bottle and ball lock.....
> 
> Anyway, Grainer, do you want the aisle seat for your DCC? - probably not an ice cold beer style but there if you want it?
> 
> Cheers


I'm bringing my 2.6kg, has 3 ball lock outlets already fitted and is a fresh bottle


----------



## Cocko

BOOM!


----------



## Yob

Continued getting things ready.. well.. at least planned this afternoon..





Worked out how to support the 200lt and the 120lt MT's




Did some long overdue tinkering to the fridge to good effect.. now if only I can stop drinking the swap kegs :lol: 

:super:


----------



## technobabble66

Hey Yob, u around tmrw arvo/night for a 2kg Amber drop off? Did u want it pre milled, or r u guys milling it all on Friday?


----------



## SmallFry

Yob said:


> Continued getting things ready.. well.. at least planned this afternoon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MT Platform.JPG
> 
> Worked out how to support the 200lt and the 120lt MT's


You don't think 300-odd kilos of grain & water might push those metal feet down, unevenly, into your lawn?


----------



## Yob

technobabble66 said:


> Hey Yob, u around tmrw arvo/night for a 2kg Amber drop off? Did u want it pre milled, or r u guys milling it all on Friday?


Milling it all on Friday, I think there is another mill coming as well? _(Memory says yes, though when and who elude me)_



SmallFry said:


> You don't think 300-odd kilos of grain & water might push those metal feet down, unevenly, into your lawn?


wont be set up there mate was just having a look at it, where it'll be set up is rock hard, I could plate the feet if I felt the need but dont rekon it'll be an issue _*famous last words_ :lol:

_The leading edge will have props fit as well, it'll be going nowhere_

h34r:


----------



## Yob

Gazebos.. Who's bringing one?


----------



## RelaxedBrewer

I can bring another mill....
I have not attached it to anything but have a sheet of ply with the right size hole cut.
Just need to hold the mill while milling. Also have not built and extra large hopper yet.


----------



## Grainer

I got a gazebo


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Yob

Nice, 2 down + martin's partial tent, looking good


----------



## Fents

Yob said:


> wont be set up there mate was just having a look at it, where it'll be set up is rock hard, I could plate the feet if I felt the need but dont rekon it'll be an issue _*famous last words_ :lol:
> 
> _The leading edge will have props fit as well, it'll be going nowhere_
> 
> h34r:


Just make sure maticle is there to catch the mash tun when it fall's again.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

What about if the ground gets soggy, Yob?  :blink:


----------



## Yob

Well get Cocko to lay under it "at attention"


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I didn't know you owned a goat?


----------



## manticle

Hope it all goes swimmingly. Have a keg for me.


----------



## Yob

No holes have appeared yet which worries me somewhat


----------



## Yob

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I didn't know you owned a goat?


Mostly just act it mate


----------



## Yob

Whose swap beers are on me doorstep? No numbers on the lid?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Whoops, that's an oversight on someone's part


----------



## Mardoo

Would that be ro55c0? He said he would try to drop his round.


----------



## SmallFry

Maybe you should try a couple, just for "research" purposes...


----------



## Yob

Im fully, totally, mostly, kinda, mebee, almost, sorta ready for this...

Dayumm, if y'all knew what the lads have cooking too :icon_drool2:

Dont forget your wet weathers and woolies.. me I'll be in kilt and gumboots :drinks:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Yob said:


> Im fully, totally, mostly, kinda, mebee, almost, sorta ready for this...
> 
> Dayumm, if y'all knew what the lads have cooking too :icon_drool2:
> 
> Dont forget your wet weathers and woolies.. me I'll be in kilt and gumboots :drinks:


Ah gumboots, commonly known as sheep stabilisers h34r:


----------



## Edak

Good luck with everything guys. Still spewing that I can't make it. Hopefully you all avoid disaster with the giant brew and nobody burns themselves. Cheers and have one for me.


----------



## mofox1

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Ah gumboots, commonly known as sheep stabilisers h34r:


Then what are velcro gloves commonly known as?... h34r: +1


----------



## Mardoo

I'll be the naked guy painted mostly blue.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Painted?

In this weather if your naked your going to be blue anyway


----------



## SmallFry

Mardoo said:


> I'll be the naked guy painted mostly blue.


Disappointed.

Expected you to look similar to your avatar.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

[SIZE=medium]Twas the night before Christmas, to be held at Yob’s house[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]We’re super excited, this is gunna be grouse.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]The cases were filled with handcrafted beer,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]In hopes that St Cocko soon would be here.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The brewers were nestled all snug in their beds,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]While visions of goats danced in their heads.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]And Mardoo in blue, smallfry in a cap,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]We settled our brains for a long brewer’s nap.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]When around AHB there arose such a clatter,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Grainer sprang from his bed to see what’s the matter.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Away to the window mofox flew in a flash,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Lifted the kilt and saw Cockos gash.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The mega brew rig should not fall we all know[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]No manticle to catch it, look out - uh oh.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]When, what to my wondering eyes should appear,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]But a idzy arrived with a truck load of gear.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]With a little old Grumpy, so lively and quick,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]He knew to beware of that neon glowing prick.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]More brewers logged on and said yes I’m game,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Martin whistled, and shouted, and called them by name![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]"Now Camo! now, DJ! now, New_Guy and AJ![/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]On, peaky! On, zeggie!, on syl and on CarpDay![/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]To the back of Yobs porch! We’ll meet one and all![/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Now mash away! mash away! mash away all!"[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]With kegs to be drunk some humour will fly,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]When Cocko is round bums are clenched, don’t know why?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]380 odd litres is a big lot to brew,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]3 mash tuns and a kettle as big as Mardoo.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Look out for twinkling and noise on the roof[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]The prancing and pawing of each little hoof.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]We’ll draw up our heads, and we’ll all turned around,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Cocko’s got a goat and its making weird sound.[/SIZE]


----------



## mofox1

Dammit - why do I have to do it? I'm too young to go blind (although not for lack of trying... )


----------



## Mardoo

That is freakin' brilliant!


----------



## Mardoo

Oh hell, I just realised I forgot to spin up the White Labs Burton yeast. Fark. My apologies gents.


----------



## Nullnvoid

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout 
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. peaky
5. Midnight Brew
6. Woostyle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. Whiteferret 20L
12. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
13. RelaxedBrewer 20L
14. Breakbeer 20L
15. Midnight Brew 20L
16. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 320 litres



Ok, can't believe I am doing this, but in a weak moment, I have slipped myself into spot 19. Only new to this, but what do I have to lose  I'll be swapping just a simple amber ale. I think it's tasty. 

See you tomorrow lads!


----------



## Yob

Most of the equipment here... Needs to be seen to be believed.. 

God's..what have I started


----------



## Mardoo

It's the SS FV EOI of case swaps! Just a new branch on the tree of your addiction.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Send us some snaps tomorrow, cocko will have jyo's number 
Have fun, i know i will 
Nev


----------



## Mardoo

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades (Which I've stupidentally marked 3A & 3B): 3A American Brown Ale; 3B American Pale Ale
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout 
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. peaky
5. Midnight Brew
6. Woostyle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. Whiteferret 20L
12. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
13. RelaxedBrewer 20L
14. Breakbeer 20L
15. Midnight Brew 20L
16. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 320 litres


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades (Which I've stupidentally marked 3A & 3￼: 3A American Brown Ale; 3B American Pale Ale
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - evidently my Chestnut Pilsner - marked with all sorts of details except the number #14. You'll know the one!
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout 
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)
24. syl

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendees
1. Nullnvoid
2. Cocko - Will bring a keg of some beer. Probably the best beer you have EVER tasted. .. ever.
3. New_Guy - will make some slow roast pulled pork taco's
4. peaky
5. Midnight Brew
6. Woostyle

Cubes/Brewers
1. Technobabble - 20L
2. Grainer 20L
3. Mardoo 20L
4. MartinOC 20L
5. Idzy 20L
6. Damn 20L
7. DJ_L3ThAL 20L
8. Yob 20L
9. JB 20L
10. Micbrew 20L
11. Whiteferret 20L
12. AJ80 20L, but understand am at the bottom of a looooooong list
13. RelaxedBrewer 20L
14. Breakbeer 20L
15. Midnight Brew 20L
16. Grumpy Paul 20L

Total: 320 litres


----------



## Yob

says it all really...

:blink:

:icon_drool2:

:beerbang:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

...and on the 8th day, the vic 2014 july case swap was created.


----------



## mxd

I have an 8 year old birthday party in box hill at 1, I might have to pop around so what you louts are all up to.


----------



## bradsbrew

Have a great day today fellas !!!!

Tomorrow is gunna suck.


----------



## Mardoo

It has begun - mashing in.


----------



## SmallFry

Mardoo said:


> It has begun - mashing in.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1405725836.428989.jpg


Did you dudes get any sleep at all last night?

Must have been up at dawn's crack.


----------



## Yob

And she loved it


----------



## Bridges

Enjoy the day lads, I'll have to make an effort to get involved in the next one, looking forward to hearing how the mega brew goes!


----------



## Mardoo

Brew's done! Zero disasters or hitches, ready to cube soon. Kudos to Yob, Idzy and Whiteferret for the sweet setup. 420 litre boil, down to 370!!! Well done!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Great day...
Sadly I am on my way home. Have fun for the rest of the day/night
Thanks to yob for hosting.
Thanks to idzy and the super brew crew...amazing rig.
.
Thanks to the ladies auxiliary food committee for organising the awesome food.
And much to my disappointment...Cocko is just a man.


----------



## Mardoo

You didn't say goodbye! I thought we had something


----------



## Mardoo

Grainer is one cubeworthy mofo!


----------



## Mardoo

Every kettle gets tilted to get out the last bits, even the 600 liter ones.


----------



## AJ80

Cubes are done son.


----------



## Meats

Thanks for the day guys. Was awesome to meet you all.


----------



## DU99

November has just been annouced.. :unsure:


----------



## mofox1

Now that's a lot of bottles...


----------



## GrumpyPaul

576 bottles of beer on the floor....
And if one brown bottle should accidentally fall.
There'd be....
Oh bugger it, I'm not typing that song out


----------



## technobabble66

Fantastic day.
Great appreciation to Yob for hosting, plus Idzy/RelaxedBrewer/Whiteferret et al for gear provided (plus a day setting up!), plus all food providers (& keg providers!).
It really was a brilliant day - great to catch-up with everyone, including some new faces - I've quickly grown to love these gatherings of our victorian brewing group.
A good reminder of what AHB & our hobby is all about - *good beer, great people*.

I hope the hangovers are not too bad tomorrow for those staying on! (10.something%, yob, you bad man!)


----------



## Black n Tan

Yes what a great day it was. Thanks to everyone who contributed (food, beer, venue). It was getting pretty messy when I left and that was over 3 hours ago. Sore heads and tall stories tomorrow.


----------



## Mardoo

OK, a few bits of the devastation as it currently stands. The absolutely accumulated chaotic tumbled down happiness is hard to convey.


----------



## SmallFry

Meats said:


> Thanks for the day guys. Was awesome to meet you all.


I think you mean 'Was awesome to Meats you all.  '

See what I did there?


----------



## SmallFry

GrumpyPaul said:


> And much to my disappointment...Cocko is just a man.


You only walked away with that impression because you left early.

Us hangers-oners know that Cocko is actually a 7-year-old Vietnamese rubber farmer.


----------



## Edak

SmallFry said:


> You only walked away with that impression because you left early.
> 
> Us hangers-oners know that Cocko is actually a 7-year-old Vietnamese rubber farmer.


Just think about what you could do with all that rubber!


----------



## Mardoo

"The old girl does pretty well for herself, despite the alopecia."

Lovely to meet your Mum Cocko!

Truly epic gents! Thanks will never be enough Yob, especially considering the caning you're going to get from your wife. Now on to breakfast and then the clean up! See y'all soon.


----------



## AJ80

Cheers for an awesome morning, arvo and evening gents. Was great to finally get along to a swap and meet you all. Massive massive massive thanks to Yob for hosting as well as to everyone behind the brew day and the food as well as the guys who brought along beers to sample - tried some great stuff yesterday. Really appreciate everyone's efforts.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Like everyone else, thanks to Yob for hosting the event. It was truly an amazing night. Learnt a lot, and drank some absolutely fantastic beers. That raspberry stout was amazing!

Great food, great people (except cocko), and great times!

Had to dash off early this morning, but it was a great swap, best I have ever been too!


----------



## Midnight Brew

Big thanks to Yob for hosting and organising the brew day. To Idzy for the monster build and equipment, to white Ferrit and Relaxed Brewer for their systems to make it happen.

And another big thanks to Newguy, Mardoo and Martinoc for the feast that was put on. I have no doubt everyone was feeling very satisfied with the enormous amount of food on offer.

A great night was had we were all hydrated with good ale, fed well and in good company. Was great to catch up with a few old faces and put names to new faces and to just chew the fat on all things brewing.

Photos of the brew day. No short measure


----------



## New_guy

Thanks for hosting Yob
Cheers for a great day / arvo / night
Tried some cracking beers and plenty of laughs


----------



## RelaxedBrewer

Cracker of a day/night.
Massive thanks to everyone involved, especially Yob for hosting!!

Was great to see the 600L kettle in action. Well done Idzy!!

I was really impressed with the quality of the beer and food.
Apparently I spoke to the misses on the phone at about 6pm and she could not understand anything I was saying. Hopefully I made more sense to the people around me.


----------



## JB

Huge thanks to Yob for hosting and organising the close to flawless brew day.

Thanks too to Idzy for the massive pot build & whiteferrit, Relaxed Brewer for the gear & everyone involved in the whole brew, cubing & beer swap process. Thanks for all the beer tastings too, some monsters in there. 

Thanks to Newguy, Mardoo, Martinoc, Mick & everyone involved for the magnificent food!

Great to catch up with some great blokes & soak up other's knowledge before things got too loose.

A ripper day & long live the HBBC!


----------



## Mardoo

Last one, cleaning the kettle. That's Idzy and he's 6' 3".


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Yep massive thanks Yob for hosting and everyone else for the huge efforts. Was a ripper night.

Have always prided myself on the philosophy that a big strong man knows when its time to go to bed. Last night I definitely wasnt that man haha! 

Think I'm still processing that Belgian and will be for some time 

Edit: HBBC lmfao!!!!


----------



## SmallFry

Mardoo said:


> Last one, cleaning the kettle. That's Idzy and he's 6' 3".
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1405818682.441053.jpg


After last night's pork, chilli, lamb and beer, that is possibly the most dangerous angle of Idzy. The man is a deadly gas-machine.


----------



## Camo6

Thanks again to Yob for hosting and thanks to the catering team for putting on so much good food.

It was great to meet the people behind the avatars and sample some awesome beers. I didn't get to stay as long as hoped but, according to the wife, that was probably a good thing.

Can't wait to start sampling some of these beers. Damn near pissed myself reading Mardoo's labels. Gold!


----------



## jyo

Looks like you guys had a ball.



Did Cocko keep his pants on?


----------



## Mardoo

Yep, big thanks to Yob (and his lady) for the venue. 

Yob, Idzy, whiteferret and RelaxedBrewer for the system and a ******* EPIC BREW!!! 17 cubes!!! No problems! Brilliant idea running three mash tuns, one each at one of the step temps Yob. Rapid and efficient. 

breakbeer and nullnvoid for the spits. New_guy, great job on organizing the food bro, pleasure working with you. MartinOC and Mick for the grub

Grainer thanks for hoving in with the cubing and the swapping. 

And everyone, thanks for the hilarity. Effin' hell you're some funny cnuts. And Cocko for yer Mum. Quite a lady.


----------



## SmallFry

jyo said:


> Did Cocko keep his pants on?


I don't think you can technically call a g-string and garter belt 'pants', so, no.


----------



## Yob

Thanks to all the lads for making it such a smooth swap, without everyone's assistance we couldn't have pulled it off so easily. 

Food was fantastic and plentiful, I've still got marinated pork in the fridge in fact ..

Shout out to mahdu for tuning up this morning to help with the cleanup.. 

Not in too much trouble for the state of the lawn 

Nice one lads, corker of a night, I think the standout beer was the raspberry stout and the partial stein beer


----------



## Nullnvoid

Yes indeed. That recipe for the raspberry stout needs to be forthcoming!


----------



## mofox1

Cheers to whoever bought the hickory for the spit... I still smell like delicious ham!


----------



## AJ80

Cheers for the feedback on the raspberry stout gents - glad you all liked it. Here's the recipe:

78.11% maris otter
11.83% flaked barley
8.28% roasted barley
1.78% chocolate malt

60 minute single infusion mash at 65C.

30 min boil (figured I'd give it a try) and bittered to 34IBUs with Challenger hops (30 minute addition only) - the raspberry addition in secondary would have knocked overall IBUs down 2-3 points I reckon.

Fermented at 25C with Danstar Belle Saison
OG 1.046
FG 1.006

After six days of primary ferment (FG already hit - saison yeast sure can chew those sugars) racked 22L of stout onto 3kg of thawed raspberries from woollies. The stout stayed on the berries for two weeks before bottling. Hindsight, should have used a bag to hold the berries as bottling was a royal pain in the arse.

Head is still a bit fuzzy from last night - let me know if I've missed anything obvious in the above recipe.

Happy brewing.


----------



## Mardoo

Legend. Cheers AJ!


----------



## Yob

Everyone likes this shot




Just some of the food they had out for us




Thas a faaarkin big kettle




Shed was toasty with all of those in there


----------



## DU99

*look's like you all had a good time *


----------



## micbrew

A mammoth thank you to Yob ! for hosting an event
to guys behind the brew well done ..and went with out a hitch
to the chefs and all that attended to make a fecking grouse day

cheers mick

some photos from my crappy camera phone


http://s594.photobucket.com/user/ssunshine15/library/2014%20case%20swap


----------



## Cocko

HUGE Ups to Yob, legend, and all the lads involved in what was an awesome day/night!

:beerbang:


Some awesome food and beers were enjoyed, plus a shit load of laughs, you some funny boys.

Just glad my mum didn't come up in conversation, I am sensitive like that.

:super:


----------



## Nullnvoid

I was going to say. Cocko has been very quiet today. 

But then again, he is a bit of a cu....top bloke


----------



## GrumpyPaul

AJ80 said:


> Cheers for the feedback on the raspberry stout gents - glad you all liked it. Here's the recipe:
> 
> 78.11% maris otter
> 11.83% flaked barley
> 8.28% roasted barley
> 1.78% chocolate malt
> 
> 60 minute single infusion mash at 65C.
> 
> 30 min boil (figured I'd give it a try) and bittered to 34IBUs with Challenger hops (30 minute addition only) - the raspberry addition in secondary would have knocked overall IBUs down 2-3 points I reckon.
> 
> Fermented at 25C with Danstar Belle Saison
> OG 1.046
> FG 1.006
> 
> After six days of primary ferment (FG already hit - saison yeast sure can chew those sugars) racked 22L of stout onto 3kg of thawed raspberries from woollies. The stout stayed on the berries for two weeks before bottling. Hindsight, should have used a bag to hold the berries as bottling was a royal pain in the arse.
> 
> Head is still a bit fuzzy from last night - let me know if I've missed anything obvious in the above recipe.
> 
> Happy brewing.


I missed trying the raspberry stout (damn me for going home early)

It sounds awesome.

Anyone think it would be a bad idea to try racking onto raspberrys with the Swap Day Stout?


----------



## carpedaym

Echoing thanks to all involved in organising, and enjoyed meeting everyone. Top lads and good beer.





















*Plenty more in photo album here:*
https://plus.google.com/photos/104022344727062843783/albums/6038103156311305377?authkey=COyw4r2G3vzRTQ


----------



## AJ80

GrumpyPaul said:


> I missed trying the raspberry stout (damn me for going home early)
> 
> It sounds awesome.
> 
> Anyone think it would be a bad idea to try racking onto raspberrys with the Swap Day Stout?


I say go for it! 

I reckon it could be worth doing some form of mini case swap given everyone will end up taking their cube down a different path...


----------



## idzy

Had a great time, lots of laughs and thanks heaps to Yob for hosting was an awesome event. Friday arvo through to Sunday arvo with Yob, how did I survive?! Haha, legend.


----------



## Damn

Yeah thanks Yob and all the contributors had a ball, great feed & beer. Once again, due to other commitments I'm sorry I couldn't show up for the clean up.
Oh and anyone lucky enough to try the Magic Hat "Not Quite Pale Ale" would be interested to know that its served at Captain America's Hamburger Heaven. Went there Sunday night. They Had Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, Torpedo, Kellerweis. But I'm just fricking dumbstruck that they had the Magic Hat right next to those three! Is it me I wonder, or an American thing like when they tried flog Dr Pepper over here.


----------



## Mardoo

Dr. Pepper rocks. Magic Hat doesn't.


----------



## Camo6

Maybe we need to get aj80 onto a Dr Pepper stout. I'd drink that.


----------



## carpedaym

AJ80, I'm keen for that American Amber Ale recipe . As I made very clear, that quite tickled my fancy.


----------



## AJ80

carpedaym said:


> AJ80, I'm keen for that American Amber Ale recipe . As I made very clear, that quite tickled my fancy.


Glad you liked it mate. Recipe is:

75.95% Maris otter
10.55% rye
5.7% caramunich1
4.22% Victory
3.59% caraAroma

Single infusion mash @ 66.5C for 60mins

Hops were all Citra (11.9% AA):
.7g/L first wort @ 60
.7g/L @ 10 mins
.9g/L cube hop
.9g/L dry hop for 5 days after fermentation is over

Fermented at 20C with WY1272. 

Happy brewing!

Edit: OG was 1.050 and FG 1.010. IBUs were 31.9, but that's not 'no chill adjusted' in brewmate as I've not noticed a difference to my taste buds.


----------



## AJ80

Camo6 said:


> Maybe we need to get aj80 onto a Dr Pepper stout. I'd drink that.


Crikey - bar has been raised for the next swap I suppose ;-)


----------



## Cocko

Who ever broke my pluto, You can PM me for details how to replace it.

I broke one of Yobs bowls so part payment will be made there. He loved that bowl.

You know who you are....


----------



## Nullnvoid

I know who I am, but I have no idea what a Pluto is, so guess that counts me out.

I had a broken glass, but that was my fault, apparently esky's are not the safest of surfaces. Who would have thought!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Ill second a broken glass, seems my hands are not a safe place when I pass out lol!!


----------



## Cocko

Ok,

So;

We owe Yob a bowl - he loved that bowl... he said.

Me a pluto.
Null owes himself a glass - which is kinda weird.. but happy to go with it.
DJ owes himself a glass also.. 

Hang on, it seems, I am out a pluto and Yob is out a bowl... Which I will replace. He loved that bowl.


SO, who owes me a pluto?


----------



## Camo6

I'll give you ten plutos if it'll shut you up. In a bowl. A big bowl. A bowl so big it'll make Yob's bowl a distant memory. 

B O W L


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Camo6 said:


> I'll give you ten plutos if it'll shut you up. In a bowl. A big bowl. A bowl so big it'll make Yob's bowl a distant memory.
> 
> B O W L


Thats not a bowl , this is a bowl


----------



## Mardoo

Actually it was Wolfy's bowl. Who's a bad boy now?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Someone also pee'd on my rug, it really tied the room together...


----------



## Nullnvoid

I have already taken steps to replace my broken glass. I have applied for a grant from the minister for finance.

I feel very sorry for Yob. I hear he loved that bowl, it might not even have been his. He must be distraught.

As for your Pluto, Cocko you cuntry farmer, Pluto was delisted as a planet ages ago. You have had time to adjust to this. Get yourself another planet, maybe Uranus


----------



## manticle

How does someone break a pluto?


----------



## djar007

Drop a bowl on it.


----------



## Yob

Cocko brought plastic to a stainless party, it was bound to happen.. 

Yep, Wolfys bowl, our time together was short lived but intense


----------



## Yob

I also have a stainless looking thermometer and a barb connection that's not mine will tale a pic if needs be?


----------



## New_guy

The thermometer is mine Yob
Cheers


----------



## Yob

Leftover bits found thus far

Thermometer claimed


----------



## mofox1

djar007 said:


> Drop a bowl on it.


Can't explain to the missus why I'm laughing so hard... I'm not really sure either.

:lol:


----------



## idzy

Yob. I am pretty sure you pulled that stainless barb out of your barb bits and bobs. Or am I thinking of a different one?


----------



## carpedaym

*Bottle-bomb warning *(Updated cross-post from the tasting thread)

Remnants of bottle reading "Rye IPA... brewer: r055c0 ...bottled 13/04/13". Yob says it was number 19 until a late change in the line-up.

I was out of the house, but my wife tells me our cat jumped on the blanket covering the crate and the bottle exploded. Thankfully she endured no injuries.

Others have reported very high carbonation too. (Read from here on. Sorry for the cross-post, but safety first!)


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Proceed with care.


----------



## Nullnvoid

I have two bottles of the stuff. I'll have to get rid of them quickly. And separate them from the rest of the stash.


----------



## mofox1

Nullnvoid said:


> I have two bottles of the stuff. I'll have to get rid of them quickly. And separate them from the rest of the stash.


Come around and I'll help you get rid of it.


----------



## Nullnvoid

mofox1 said:


> Come around and I'll help you get rid of it.


Sure, why not! How about now? Do you have power and heating? It's sadly lacking at our house at the moment after all these storms!


----------



## mofox1

Nullnvoid said:


> Sure, why not! How about now? Do you have power and heating? It's sadly lacking at our house at the moment after all these storms!


Lol. Hope you got your power back. If you were here you'd be checking AHB in between putting children back to bed and back to bed....

Does anyone know of the book that is called "Go the fcuk to sleep". Got kids? Then you know it.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

On the subject of mystery bottles....who had tops like this?


----------



## technobabble66

Could it be Grainer's Robust Porter? #6


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

technobabble66 said:


> Could it be Grainer's Robust Porter? #6


Yes I believe it is.


----------



## Nullnvoid

mofox1 said:


> Lol. Hope you got your power back. If you were here you'd be checking AHB in between putting children back to bed and back to bed....
> 
> Does anyone know of the book that is called "Go the fcuk to sleep". Got kids? Then you know it.


Came back on around 2:30 this morning thankfully. It's awfully painful trying to get ready for school and work without power. 

Haha that is a great book! especially the audio book read by Samuel L Jackson or Noni Hazlehurst.


----------



## r055c0

Sorry to hear about the rye IPA's, my test bottle was a bit fizzy but nothing to indicate bottle bombs. My beer is kept in the garage which stays pretty cold so I guess they must have warmed up and started fermenting again. My apologies tro all, I hope my bombs dont take out any innocent bottles sitting next to them


----------



## idzy

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Proceed with care.


I like the pic, but didn't that dude die?


----------



## MartinOC

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/monthly_07_2014/post-25176-14058186819915.jpg

Ahem!!! If we're on the subject of OHS, isn't this considered a confined space??? Maybe we should consult Grainer?

Edit: At least you're not displaying bum-crack... :huh:


----------



## Grainer

GrumpyPaul said:


> On the subject of mystery bottles....who had tops like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140727_123130_resized.jpg


Yes that is mine.. They are undercarbed deliberately !! so it will not pop on you LOL

They are to perfectly to style, however they do not have the mouthfeel that they should have.. they should be a bit thicker to be a porter...That was the competition feedback anyway.


----------



## Grainer

MartinOC said:


> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/monthly_07_2014/post-25176-14058186819915.jpg
> 
> Ahem!!! If we're on the subject of OHS, isn't this considered a confined space??? Maybe we should consult Grainer?
> 
> Edit: At least you're not displaying bum-crack... :huh:


I think the exposure to my eyes is a high risk here!!!


----------

